# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  الخميس 6 أكتوبر - أخبار قصيرة واعمدة

## Ehab M. Ali

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أدي المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم مرانا قويا في الخامسة من مساء امس باستاد الهلال تأهبا لمباراته المهمة والمرتقبة امام المنتخب الغاني تحت اشراف المدير الفني محمد عبد الله مازدا ومساعديه اسماعيل عطا المنان ومبارك سليمان، وقد بدا المران بتدريبات اللياقة والاحماء والاستطالة والجري حول الملعب ومن ثم اجري مازدا تقسيمة كاملة من وسط الملعب 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مازدا يحاضر اللاعبين في نهاية المران مذكرا اياهم باهمية المباراة التي تمثل تحديا امام فريق قوي وكبير كغانا ويؤكد أن المباراة تعتبر مباراة حصاد لمجهود تصفيات قوية سكب فيها الجميع العرق وعانوا السهر 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مازدا:  استفدنا فائدة قصوي من معسكر اثيوبيا باعداد الاعبين بدنيا في جو هاديء واداء مباراتين امام المنتخب الاثيوبي حققتا المطلوب، وهم الجميع في كلية المنتخب الوطني تقديم صقور الجديان في افضل صورة 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مازدا: نحن في المنتخب نكن تقديرا خاصا لكابتن المنتخب هيثم مصطفي .. والثنائي هيثم وعمر قد اعتذرا عن خوض مواجهة الكنغو الماضية للاجهاد، وابعادهما جاء لعدم جاهزيتهما البدنية والنفسية وهما ما زالا ضمن كلية المنتخب الوطني .
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*واصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ بمعسكره الاعدادي الناجح بالقاهرة برنامجه التدريبي حيث ادى الفريق مرانين امس، المران الصباحي بالصالة الملحقة بمقر اقامة البعثة بفندق الهيلتون فيما اجرى المران المسائي بالملعب الملحق بالفندق تحت قيادة الكابتن حسام البدري ومشاركة كل اللاعبين الموجودين حيث ركز البدري على السرعة والتهديف واللمسة الواحدة.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*فريق المريخ يختم معسكره عصر غد الجمعة بمواجهة تلفونات بن سويف الصاعد للممتاز .. والسفير  كمال حسن عمر يشرف المباراة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معلومات عن أن الامانة العامة لنادي المريخ قد فرغت من صياغة مذكرة ساخنة ..ستقوم بتقديمها للسيد كمال عبيد وزير الاعلام بخصوص الاذاعة الرياضية والهجوم الذي ظل يتعرض له المريخ والتقليل من شأنه عبر منبرها من القيادات الهلالية.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*قامت رابطة المريخ بمدينة جدة بقيادة الاستاذين حامد جادين والنعيم سليمان بتصميم شعار وزي جديد للجهاز الفني والطبي لفريق المريخ بمحلات الرياضة العالمية بمدينة جدة وسيقوم عضو الجهاز الطبي المتواجد بالاراضي المقدسة هذه الايام الدكتور محمد النعيم سليمان باحضاره بعد عودته للخرطوم وتقديمه للجهاز الفني والطبي في لفتة رائعة على رابطة مريخاب جدة.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عمود الكاتب الهلالي أكرم حماد - المشاهد عدد أمس الاربعاء 


كما أفكر .. أكرم حمــــــــــــــــــــــاد
َمن أنتم..؟!






عندما شدّد الثوار الليبيون الخناق على العقيد معمر القذافي وتقدموا خطوات واثقة في طريق إسقاط نظامه الفاسد، فقد العقيد (المنطق) وبدأ يُطلق العبارات النارية دون تفكير، وإنداح بشكل مبالغ فيه بإساءاته الكثيرة للثوار الأحرار وبتهديداته الفطيرة التي تحولت إلى وجبة دسمة في مائدة الكوميديا العربية!
مَن أنتم؟!.. ستندمون حيث لا ينفع الندم.. دقت ساعة العمل.. دقت ساعة الزحف.. إلى الأمام.. إلى الأمام.. عبارات رددها العقيد معمر القذافي بتوتر بالغ ونرفزة (رشيدة) في أيام الثورة الأولى قبل أن (ينزنق زنقة عدوك) ويقول بصورة هيستيرية.. زنقة زنقة.. شبر شبر.. بيت بيت.. دار دار!
الرئيس الليبي المخلوع من الشعب قال.. أيها الشعب.. لولا الكهرباء لجلسنا نشاهد التلفزيون في الظلام.. ورئيس الهلال المخلوع بجلوسه على كرسي الرئاسة قال.. أيها الشعب.. الحديث عن إعتدائي على حكم المباراة خيانة للسودان!
الأمين البرير فقد (المنطق) مثل القذافي وبدأ يُطلق العنان للكلمات العشوائية مُهاجماً كثير من الناس الشُرفاء دون أدنى خجل أو إستحياء، وعندما أتحدث عن الخجل فإنني أشير إلى إعتدائه على الحكم الجزائري، ثم ظهوره بعد يومين عبر الإذاعة الرياضية وكأن شيئاً لم يكن، ليس هذا فحسب، بل إساءته لبعض الشخصيات والمؤسسات، ولا ادري هنا مِن أي صيدلية إشترى الأمين البرير حبوب منع الخجل، لأن الوضع الطبيعي هو إستقالة الرجل وإبتعاده من الوسط الرياضي دون رجعة!
رئيس الهلال الذي أهان الهلال والسودان بإعتدائه على الحكم الجزائري وصَف المريخاب الأشقاء بالحاقدين (والأشقاء هذه من عندي بطبيعة الحال)، ثم نظر إليهم نظرة طويلة قبل أن يدور حول نفسه بطريقة مسرحية وينظر شذراً إلى مجلس الصحافة وصحيفة المشاهد وكُتاب المشاهد وصلاح إدريس ومزمل أبو القاسم قائلاً على الطريقة القذافية.. مَن أنتم؟!
يا رئيس (الهلال) المؤلم.. خلينا من موضوع الإعتداء على الحكم.. هل يُعقل أن يصِف رئيس نادي كبير مثل الهلال وعلى الهواء مباشرة ومن خلال إذاعة أهل المريخ بالحاقدين؟!
عفواً يا (هلال).. فنحن في زمن يُرسل فيه رئيس النادي كلمات مُفخَخة على الهواء مباشرة دون الإنتباه إلى العواقب الوخيمة لهذه الكلمات، ودون إحساس بمسئولية أن تكون رئيساً لمجلس إدارة نادي كبير مثل الهلال!
عفواً يا (هلال).. فنحن في زمن يظن فيه رئيس النادي أن الإساءة للمريخ تعني دخول قلوب جماهير الهلال من أوسع الأبواب، ويعتقد فيه أن إظهار الكراهية تبيان للحب!
كلمات مثل هذه يا كيماوي قد تتسبب في إشتعال الموقف الجماهيري (الهلاريخي)، وقد تُعيد الوسط الرياضي إلى مربع الإساءات التي عشناها في نهائي كأس السودان الموسم الماضي، وقد تزيد الموقف تعقيداً.. ولكن كيف تستوعب هذه الحقيقة وأنت الرجل الذي يعتدي على حكم شقيق بالضرب!
المريخ نادي شقيق يا برير.. داخل المستطيل الأخضر وخارجه.. لا بد أن تفهم هذه العبارة.. لا بد أن ترتقي إلى مستوى الأحداث وتعرف أين تجلس ولماذا تجلس وكيف تجلس.. المريخ لم يكن يوماً عدواً حتى تبث السموم بشكل غير مباشر في عقل الجماهير.. المريخ منافس يستحق الإحترام.. داخل الملعب وخارجه.. إستوعب هذه الحقيقة.. وأرحل!
خدعوك فقالوا.. أضرب أضرب يا كيماوي.. خدعوك يا رجل.. ليتهم قالوا لك.. أضحك أضحك يا كيماوي.. أو أرسم أرسم يا كيماي.. أو أكتب أكتب يا كيماوي.. على الأقل لو قالوا لك أكتب لشرحت لنا من خلال مقال طويل حقائق الفشل الأربابي (المزعوم).. ولكن هناك سؤال منطقي.. هل ستمسك القلم لتكتب لنا المقال الضجة أم ستمسك القلم لتكسره؟!
ما علاقة المريخاب بالموضوع يا برير؟!.. ما علاقة فاروق جبرة ومزمل بالمسألة؟!.. هل قال لك النجم الجميل فاورق جبرة (أنسى موضوع إنك رئيس وأضرب الحكم الجزائري).. هل قال لك الزميل الأستاذ مزمل (أطرَح الحكم أرضاً بلكمة من عيار محمد علي كلاي)؟!
أي شخص يخرج عن النص ويهاجم الآخرين بدلاً من أن يدافع عن نفسه في قضية واضحة وكبيرة شخص يجعل البحث عن الدلائل والشهود غير مهم لأن هناك أمور تنكشف بمنطق الأشياء، لأن حديث الأمين البرير عن إعتداءات قديمة قام بها هذا الرجل أو ذاك تأكيد صريح على إعتدائه على الحكم الجزائري الغلبان!
والمقارنة من الأساس لا تجوز.. لأن إعتداء لاعب على الحكم في مباراة محلية ورغم أنه إعتداء مرفوض إلا أنه يتضاءل في حضرة إعتداء رئيس نادي كبير جداً على حكم (أجنبي) في مباراة قارية تنضوي تحت لواء الكاف وبالضرورة تحت لواء الفيفا..!   
الوصول إلى دور الأربعة إنجاز في نظرك يا كيماوي... إذا إفترضنا جدلاً أنه إنجاز فإنه إنجاز يُحسب لصلاح إدريس.. لأن المجموعة الحالية من اللاعبين تعاقد معهم صلاح إدريس.. وإذا كان هناك إستثناءات فهي إستثناءات تخدم مصالح الأرباب.. لأن توريه الذي تعاقدتَ معه وضع بصمته في دكة البدلاء.. وأوتوبونغ الذي طُفتَ معه في سيارة مكشوفة إختار دكة البدلاء كبصمة!
ما قمتَ به مُخجِل يا برير.. مُخجِل.. مُخجِل.. مُخجِل.. ولو كنتُ مكانك لقدمتُ إستقالتي اليوم قبل الغد ولإعتزلتُ العمل الرياضي ولأغلقتُ هواتفي الخاصة لمدة أربعة أشهر.. وعشرة أيام!
إعتداؤك على الحكم الجزائري إساءة كبيرة للهلال، وللكرة السودانية، وللإتحاد العام المسئول من المباراة، وإساءة للوطن ككُل.. وتصريحاتك (القذافية) ترسيخ لدعائم الفهم غير المسئول!
عقوبات كبيرة في إنتظار الهلال، ولكن هذه العقوبات ومهما إرتفع حجمها لن تُعادِل حجم النقطة السوداء التي سقطت في ثوب الهلال.. نقطة سوداء كبيرة جداً.. وأنت السبب.. أنت الرئيس الذي يتعامل مع الأمور بعقلية المشجع المتعصب.. وبمعنى أدق بعقلية المشجع (المتهور).. فهناك مشجعين متعصبين لا يعرفون معنى كلمة (الضرب).. وإذا عرفوها لقالوا.. خدعوك فقالوا.. أنت رئيس غابة الهلال!
أكرر ما كتبته بالأمس.. وسأكرره مرات ومرات.. أرحل (مع ميشو) يا كيماوي.. أرحل.. أرحل.. أرحل..  فهلال الحركة الوطنية أكبر مِن أن يقوده شخص متعصب يعتدي على الحكام بالضرب.. أرحل حتى يرفع الكيان رأسه من جديد وحتى يستعيد الهلال بعض عافيته.. فاللكمة في حقيقة الأمر لم تصب الحكم الجزائري الغلبان وإنما أصابت الهلال!!    
!!













*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
صباحكم زين
ومشكور علي الاطلالة الرائعة
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*صباحكم بألف خير
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك 


كابتن سودانير

* اسامه جنكيز

* بتاع تيراب الكوميديا

* البمثل شخصية (هبسه )

* راجل فنان وظريف وخفيف ظل وسريع بديهه

* المهم

* استاذنا محمد عبدالماجد اليومين دي عريس

* وبالمناسبه شهر العسل قالوا في اليابان

* اصلو محمد عبدالماجد شدة ما بحب اليابان ليهو تمانين سنه بهضرب بيها

* مبروك ياعريس

* وانشاء الله تغلبها بالمال وتغلبك بالعيال

* العيال المريخاب

* عبدالماجد محمد عبدالماجد حلات النجمه عليو

* المهم

* قال ليك اكتر ناس فرحوا بهزيمة الهلال من الترجي ناس برشلونه

* تنفسوا الصعداء

* كان خايفين منو لما يقابلهم في كأس العالم للانديه

* وقالوا ميسو قال خلفونتي آ ربعونتي حورونتي كيفونتي بوستني

* يعني خليفه والربيع ديل نحاورهم كيف بس

* وواصل

* بيزونتي اوسمونتي تعاونتي

* بالذات اسامه التعاون

* يعني بالذات اسامه التعاون

* اها

* سمعتوا طبعا بالطياره بتاعت سودانير

* وسمعتوا طبعا بي ولدنا الكابتن الكان سايقها

* وعرفتوا كيف ابدع هذا الولد في السيطره علي الطائره

* وكيف افلح في هبوطها دون ادني خسائر

* المهم

* اسامه جنكيز بتاع تيراب قال

* كابتن سودانير كمل الوقود فوق و نزل الطياره

* وكابتن الهلال كمل الوقود تحت وطير الهلال

* موش قلت ليكم جنكيز ده مبدع !!!!!!!

* الشينه منكوره

* بالذات في الكوره

* ايها الناس

* الفاتح النقر من اكثر المدربين خندقه

* وطالما الهلال استعان به يبقي الهلال يريد ان يخندق

* وطالما ان الهلال يريد ان يخندق يبقي الهلال راقدلو فوق راي

* وطالما نحن ناس وطن يبقي نساهم في الخندقه بالرأي

* الموضوع بخص الوطن

* وغزوة الخندق الجايه دي تهم كل مواطن سوداني

* بالذات بعد ما سمعنا بانو مدرب الترجي داير يصحح الاخطاء

* ومدرب تونس ماعندو اخطاء في المباراه الاولي غير التمانيه اهداف الضائعه دي

* ولذا من منطلق وطني نساهم بالرأي

* التشكيل كالآتي

* المعز وجمعه والدعيع في حراسة المرمي

* يقسموهوا بيناتهم

* بالعرض

* بالطول

* ارضي وطابق اول وسطوح

* مثلثات

* المهم يقسموهوا التلاته

* ديمبا ومساوي خلف الدفاع

* خليفه والتعاون طرف يمين

* الاتنين

* بويا والربيع طرف شمال

* الاتنين

* فييرا خلف الطرف اليمين

* واتير خلف الطرف الشمال

* كده حداشر ؟؟؟؟

* الباقين يسخنوا مع ابوتونج

* لكن فرحة ناس برشلونه كبيره

* الفيهم اتعرفت

* يفرحوا لهزيمة الهلال ؟؟؟

* ناس برشلونه ديل خلي بالك ناس ما وطنيين

* ياربي ابو الهل مقابل امل عطبره متين ؟؟؟

* وماشي بورتسودان متين ؟

* وماشي كادوقلي بي شنو ؟ بالالمانيه يا خالد عزالدين ؟؟؟

* ايها الناس

* الهلال الاول افريقيا وعربيا

* الهلال ده صعب خلاص

* آخر اربعه مباريات دوليه

* واحده ضد القطن هناك والتانيه ضد انيمبا هنا والتالته ضد الرجاء هناك والرابعه ضد الترجي هنا

* الاربعه مباريات فيها اطناشر نقطه

* ابو الهل جاب نقطه واحده من الاطناشر

* وبعد ده كلو الاول افريقيا وعربيا

* موش قلت ليكم ابو الهل ده خطر

* يعني لوجاب الاطناشر نقطه دي كلها كان تصنيفه بقي قبل الفريق القومي البرازيلي زاتو

* هلا هلا

* ايها الناس

* الحكم ده وقع من سلم القطر ؟؟؟؟

* من سرق الروب ؟؟؟

* انا ما سرقو

* طيب مين سرقو ؟؟؟؟

* الروب مسروق كل واحد يقول انا ما سرقو ؟؟؟؟

* يعني نصدقكم ونكضب الروب ؟؟؟؟؟

* ايها الناس

* تعالوا نهدئ اللعب

* الفريق القومي لاعب

* ده المهم

* والشغيل اساسي

* وطالما الشغيل اساسي ناس غانا يشوفوا ليهم شغله

* قال لي سمعت الرياضيه ؟

* قلت ليهو ابدا

* قال لي قالوا فيها كيت وكيت وكيت

* قلت ليهو الكلام ده زعلك ؟

* قال لي طبعا

* قلت ليهو الرياضيه ماغلطانه

* قال لي كيف ؟

* قلت ليهو الرياضيه مافتحت اضانك ودخلت ليك كلامها

* انت الفتحت الرياضيه وسمعتها

* برااااااااااااااااااااااااحه

* غير الموجه وتسمع ما يسرك

* الجابرك شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

* لكن كابتن سودانير بالغ


سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والحكم وقع براهووووووووووو

والي لقاء

سلك

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحكم الجزائرى : رئيس الهلال اعتدى على بالضرب ودونت ما حدث فى تقريرى للكاف 



الهلال يغادر الى القاهرة غدا .. طبيب المريخ يتحدث عن موقف محمد كمال وسفارى وراجى .. عشرة ملايين لكل لاعب فى المنتخب .. وسكواها يحزر صقور الجديان



السهم الذهبى يحزر صقور الجديان

ساكواها :المنتخب الغانى سيؤدى بقوة فى مباراة السبت ولا تعتمدوا على عاملى الارض والجمهور امام فرقة مدججة بالنجوم


تعديل موعد مباراة المريخ وبن سويف

طبيب المريخ يتحدث عن موقف الثلاثى


منتخبنا الوطنى يتدرب بجدية استعدادا لمواجهة النجوم السوداء


الشروق تنقل المباراة حصريا


سوار يلتقى معتصم جعفر ويؤكد دعم الدولة للمنتخب


الهلال يغادر الى القاهرة فجر الغد


صلاح ميرغنى رئيسا للجنة التحقيق فى احداث مباراة الهلال والترجى


حكم مباراة الهلال والترجى يتحدث للهداف الجزائرية

جمال حيمودى : رئيس الهلال فقد اعصابه وما حدث منه تصرف طائش


صحيفة الصدى 

ارقام توزيع الصدى ترد على مزاعم البرير
*

----------


## كدكول

*​الف شكر 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*رأي صريح ...ياسر قاسم...لكمة كشفت عن ضعف الاتحاد العام !

*ألهتنا   فجائية الموقف  ودرجة اثارته العالية وجرأة الجاني  الذي ارتكب حماقة لم   يسبقه عليها أحد،  عن النظر للحال البائس الذي وصل  اليه الاتحاد السوداني   لكرة القدم، فما حدث  لا يمكن اختزاله في حادثة  لكمة خطافية تعرض لها  حكم  مباراة الهلال والترجي  بين الشوطين، أو اختزاله  في من هو الجاني ..  هل هو  البرير أم متطوع في ثوب  الدوبلير ؟، القصة  أكبر بكثير، هي قصة  اتحاد فقد  هيبته وأدمن مسك العصا من  النصف والسير تحت  ( الحيطة ) حينما  يتطلب الموقف  الصدام مع الهلال أو  المريخ حتي وان كان  الناديان علي خطأ،  في هذه  الحادثة بالتحديد، لم يحوجنا  الاتحاد العام علي  اثبات ضعفه  وهوان مواقفه،  فكل السودان تلجمه الدهشة  الآن، ليس من تعرض  الحكم  الجزائري للكمة خطافية،  بل من صمت كبار المسئولين  في الاتحاد العام   الذين تجنبوا حتي التعليق علي  الحادثة التي كانوا من  شهودها العيان، كان   من المخجل أن نقرأ في حيثيات  وتفاصيل حادثة الاعتداء ان  رئيس الاتحاد   العام الدكتور معتصم جعفر اعتذر  للحكم وترجاه في استئناف  المباراة وظل   معه حتي وقت متأخر من الليل ثم  عاوده في اليوم التالي في  الفندق حتي ساعة   مغادرته مطار الخرطوم، ولا نقرأ  له مجرد تعليق، ناهيك عن  اصدار قرار   فوري وحاسم يحفظ به ماء وجه السودان.
*كان  محزنا   للغاية  ومؤسفا جدا أن نجد بعض المسئولين الكبار في الاتحاد العام  يحرصون   علي اخفاء  الحقيقة وهم شهود عيان علي واقعة حدثت أمام أعينهم، بل  وصل   الأمر بأحدهم  حدا جعله يراهن علي اقناع الناس بقصة ملفقة من خياله.
*ضعف    الاتحاد  الذي نتحدث عنه، أثبته قرار السيد اسامة ونسي رئيس مجلس الشباب    والرياضة  بولاية الخرطوم الذي اضطر لتشكيل لجنة لتقصي الحقيقة، مثل هذا    القرار كان  معنيُ به الاتحاد السوداني، لا سيما واللكمة حدثت في مباراة    دولية هو  المسئول عنها أمام الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم قبل أن يكون    مسئولا أمام  الرأي العام داخل وخارج السودان، وما فعله الوزير الولائي    ونسي يذكرنا بما  حدث العام الماضي حينما أضطر الوزير الاتحادي حاج ماجد    سوار لتشكيل لجنة  تحقيق نتيجة لما حدث في مباراتي القمة في ختام الدوري    الممتاز ونهائي كأس  السودان، رأينا جميعا كيف وقف الاتحاد العام يتفرج علي    مهازل الاساءات  بمكبرات الصوت واللافتات في المدرجات قبل أن ينقذه   الوزير  حاج ماجد بقرار  لجنة التحقيق التي لم تفعل شيئا غير تخدير الناس   بقرارات  آتية.
*ان  سلبية الاتحاد العام وخوف   قادته من  الاصطدام بالهلال والمريخ، سوف يوصلنا  الي أسوأ مما نراه حاليا،   يكفي ان  الحيثيات التي تلت حادثة الاعتداء سببها  صمت الاتحاد العام   واختيار قادته  العزلة كأنما الأمر لا يعنيهم،  لولا هذا  الخوف لما سمح   مجلس ادارة نادي  الهلال لنفسه استباق الأحداث باصدار بيان  ينفي فيه   اعتداء رئيسه علي الحكم  في وقت تم فيه تكوين لجنة لتقصي الحقيقة.
*واضح     جدا ان قادة الاتحاد العام مثلهم مثل الكثيرين من اداريي هذا الزمان،  لا    تثيرهم سمعة الكيان الذي يديروه بقدر ما تثور ثورتهم حينما تتهدد   مناصبهم،   قبل أيام قليلة تابعنا ردة الفعل الغاضبة من رئيس الاتحاد ضد   أعضاء مجلسه   أصحاب المذكرة الشهيرة الذين طالبوا باعمال المؤسسية   والشفافية، جن جنون   رئيس الاتحاد بعدما عرف بتفاصيل تلك المذكرة في الصحف   ووصل به الحال   لمطالبة الأعضاء بالصرف علي المنتخب ان كانوا يريدون   المؤسسية والشفافية.
*تخيلوا   .. مثل هذه المذكرة   تثير الحنق لدي رئيس الاتحاد وتجعله يهدد ويتوعد   زملائه بالويل والثبور،   وحادثة مثل التي وقعت أمامه في مباراة الهلال   والترجي ويشهد عليها  موظفين  يعملون تحت أمرته لا تحركه ساكنا.
أراء في كلمات
*معلوم     للكافة، ان رئيس الاتحاد العام لا يتمني عودة خصمه السابق صلاح ادريس     لرئاسة نادي الهلال، ولكن هذا لا يبرر له سلبيته في التعامل مع واقعة     اللكمة.
*أليس من العيب الا يحرص الاتحاد علي اصدار    بيان، حتي لو كان  عبارة عن اعتذار للحكم الجزائري، ناهيك أن يكون عدد  لا   يستهان به من رجال  الاتحاد شهود عيان علي الحادثة.
*مثل هذه الحادثة من الصعب ان لم يكن الاستحالة، مداراتها بأي سيناريو طالما هناك قرار محتمل صدوره من الاتحاد الافريقي.
*لم يكن مطلوبا من الاتحاد العام الدخول في عداء مع رئيس نادي الهلال، بقدر ما مطلوب منه توضيح الحقيقة.
*قرأنا     أمس عن اتجاه وزاري بتكوين لجنة تحقيقة مع من اعترف علي نفسه بالاعتداء     علي الحكم بعدما اتضح انه يتبوأ منصبا قياديا في اتحاد كرة السلة.
*بالتأكيد ستكون الاقالة أقل عقوبة تصدر ضد هذا الشخص ان كان هو المعتدي أو سعي لانقاذ الجاني الحقيقي.
*كنا نريد الحديث عن انتخابات المريخ المرتقبة وما يعرض فيها حاليا من ( ضحك علي العقول )، ولكن حادثة اللكمة فرضت نفسها.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*تداعيات ..ايهاب صالح .. دعوة مقبولة يا خالد عز الدين !




*    مارس الاخ خالد عز الدين بالامس كافة صنوف الوصاية على اعلام المريخ بعد    ان خصص فقرة كاملة جاءت بطريقة ( ما تلعبوا في الطين ) ( ما تفتحوا    التلفزيون ) ( ما اشوفكم برة ) .. نهى خالد كما اراد النهي في خياله وأمر    كما لم يأمر عليه ظالم واستخدم صيغة الجمع وهو يتحدث باسم كل الاهلة ان لم    يكن اعلامهم ويردد ( نحن نقدم لكم ) .. بداية دعوة خالد عز الدين اتخذت    اسلوب التشبيه في الفعل بان السيد جمال الوالي ( لو ) فعل ما فعله البرير    لمارس خالد ورفاقه ذات الامر الذي يريد ان يدعو لايقافه .. وفي هذه  الحالة   يأتي الضمير مستتر .. وبداية نرفض التمثيل والتشبيه بين الرجلين  حيث لم  تكن  هناك أي استساغة عقلياً لهذا التمثيل .. فجمال الوالي اخلاقاً  تمشي  على  الارض لم يعتد باللفظ او اليد او حتى الايحاء حتى على من  اساءوا له من   الاعداء فما بال الضيوف .. والوالي الذي استضاف مصر  والجزائر وجمهوريهما   بكل اريحية ما كان ليفعل الفعلة التي  تابعت وتابع  الجميع .. !
*   خالد قدم دعوة بعبارة تعالوا ندين  السلوك المشين بدون عصبية مريخ هلال   وهذا عين ما فعله غالبية اعلام  المريخ وقلة من اعلام الهلال المتميز .. لم   يكن هناك تعصب فالسلوك كان  اكبر من تخصيصه للنيل من نادي او كيان ..  وسعادة  صاحب السلوك لم يدع  الفرصة بعده لمتابعة التفكير في مردوده فجاء  للاذاعة  الرياضية ووزع  الاتهامات والسخرية والتهديدات يمنة ويسرة .. لدرجة  ان  الاذاعة الرياضية  انتقدت هذا التصرف وجاءت تبحث عن اعادة المياه الى   مجاريها سراعاً مع من  طالتهم لكمات البرير الكلامية عبر الاذاعة ..!
*    اعلام المريخ لا يحتاج الى توجيه .. ولا يحتاج الى وصاية  .. ولا يحتاج    الى نصح لانه اعلام صفوة متميز يعرف كيف يشجب السلوك الرياضي بدون ان يمس    الكيانات الاخرى وبدون ان يكون الهدف النيل منها .. ولكن على الاخ خالد ان    يوجه دفة توجيهاته نحو رئيس ناديه لانه هو الذي يمس الكيان باكبر ما  يمكن   النيل منه .. ولانه الرئيس والقائد فانه القدوة شئتم ام ابيتم ..  وهذا   السلوك حدث في استاد الهلال وفي مباراة الهلال ومن شخص تلتحق به صفة  الهلال   بموجب انتخابات يصر الرئيس السابق انها ليست ديموقراطية ولا  شرعية  اذن   فلماذا يتخطى الاخ خالد كل هذه الحواجز ليقفذ لاعلام المريخ  ويكيل له   التوجيهات والارشادات  ؟
* التدريج الذي  تحدث عن   الامين البرير في عمله في مجلس الهلال يجب ان يحذو خالد حذوه  فيتدرج في   توجيهاته ونصائحه بداية من داخل الكيان نهاية بمن هم خارج  الموضوع وتهمهم   مصلحة الوطن وعلاقة الاشقاء العرب والسمعة الرياضية  للسودان واتحاده   الرياضي لان الشر يعم في هذه الحالة .. طالما انه لا خير  قد حدث ليخص !
*   هل ادان الاخ خالد عز الدين  التخريب والهجوم الذي تعرضت له صحيفة الزعيم   التي كان يدير دفتها سابقاً  قبل ان تعود لاصحاب اسمها ورمزها  ؟ وهل ادان   صاحب السلوك المشين عندما  نفث سمومه تجاه السيد جمال الوالي .. طبعاً لم   يطاوعني القلم ان اكتب  انه  ( لو ) كان الفعل عكسياً لفعل خالد ما ينهى عنه   وبكل اريحية  والشواهد تنبع من عبق التاريخ والارشيف لا يكذب ولا يتجمل !
*    لماذا اراد خالد عز الدين ان يثبت ان الفعلة الاكثر شناعة في رياضتنا هي  (   البصمة ) التي اعتبرها وصمة عار .. وعلى ذكر وصمة العار نحن نعترف فقط    بوصمة العار الوحيدة التي امتعض منها واستاء منها السيد الطيب عبد الله  له   الرحمة والمغفرة .. وذاك ( العار) لا يحتاج الى تذكير لان احاديث  البابا   دائماً تلتصق بالالباب وتبقى في الذاكرة طويلة المدى .. وعلى  مكانة الشخصية   تثبت مكانة اقوالها وافعالها .. والعكس !
*  يا   خالد  .. لا تخف .. السلوك ادان نفسه .. ويكفينا اصوات الحق التي  برقت   مؤخراً في عدد من اعمدة الاعلام الازرق بعد ان اختارت بعضها  الانزواء   وادعاء البراءة خاصة مع وجود جثة ماثلة للأعين وليس مجرد  قميص  عليه دم كذب   .. وان كانت دعوتك صادقة ومن القلب فستترجم ( بدون حجاب )..  وسنجدها  مقيمة  في ما تكتبه .. وتأكد اننا نهتم اكثر بالمريخ .. وعموماً  بالرياضة   السودانية التي نتشارك في حلوها ومرها وسلوكياتها فيما يتعلق  بمنافسات   قارية .. وكنا نتمنى لو نكتفي بشجبكم وادانتكم ومعالجتكم  للسلوكيات   الداخلية لديكم والتي تمس السودان ككل ولا ذنب لنا فيها الا  باقحامكم   المتكرر ونحن لا لنا في العير ولا في النفير !

تداعيات سريعة

*نتمنى    ان يهتم الجميع الان بمبارة منتخبنا الوطني امام غانا والتي تبقت لها    ساعات زمنية تحتاج الى تنظيف الاجواء من حولنا والتركيز في كيفية ايقاف    محترفي غانا ونجومها السوداء .. خاصة وان لديهم ثأر ورغبة كبيرة في اقصاء    السودان بالفوز عليه وابعاده من صدارة المجموعة التي يطمح اليها صقور    الجديان .
* اسامواه جيان غاضب لاننا تسببنا في    طرده امام جمهور بلاده وخرجنا بتعادل ثمين  .. وايسيان غائب بسبب الاصابة    .. والغانيين غاضبين من منتخبنا الاولمبي الذي ازاح منتخبهم عنوة  واقتداراً   .. ونحن اكتفينا باعداد المنتخب الذي يراهن عليه جهازه الفني  بقيادة   مازدا  والذي تؤكد نتائجه  حتى الان سلامة نظرته  طبعاً مع الوضع  في   الاعتبار الامكانيات المتاحة لمنتخب يعرف الجميع ان الصرف عليه يكون  بطريقة   التسليف من اسامة عطا المنان او كما ذكر محمد سيد احمد من قبل !
* بالمناسبة محمد سيد احمد اطلق تصريحات تجعل من عدة بيانات رسمية ومرافعات مدموغة بالقانونية عبارة عن ( كلام في كلام ) .. !
* وانت مافي يا ( مريخ ) أي حاجة بتبقى ( مافي )
*    انا شخصياً اتفق مع السيد الامين البرير في ضرورة منع أي يد من العبث مع    أي حكم يدخل الى البلاد واتمنى ان يكون هناك تطبيق وافي وشامل من  الاتحاد   السوداني لهذا الطلب الذي توفق فيه البرير حتى وان كان غير  قاصداً !
*

----------


## musab aljak

*شمس الحق ..هيثم محمد علي ..تواصل الاجيال في محراب المريخ؟!

{   ما أجمل الكتابة عن الكوكب القاهر وما أجمل ان تسطر حروفك في  محراب هذا    الصرح العتيد والجميل والذي يقف شاهداً على التاريخ وعظمة  انسان المريخ    مهما حاول الخارجون عن النص تشويه صورة هذا الكيان الجميل  والوعاء  الشامل   الذي صنع التاريخ لهذا الوطن المعطاء.

{    بالأمس احتضنت دار حكيم أمة المريخ بحي المسالمة العريق والذي شهد نشأة     المريخ الاولى والذي انطلق بعده للتاريخ حتى اصبح علماً على رأسه نار   واصبح   ملهماً لانتصارات هذا الوطن الجميل ورفع اسم السودان عالياً في   المحافل   الدولية والاقليمية كيف لا وهو النادي السوداني الوحيد الذي حاز   على بطولات   اقليمية وقارية رصعت بها بيت هذا الوطن وكتب بها تاريخا يصعب   الوصول اليه   حالياً.

{ بالأمس تلاقت   اجيال وتلاقت قمم  ويا مرحى وما اجمل اللقاء في محراب  الكوكب المريخي   العظيم ودار الحكيم  واستاذ الاجيال وسليل اسرة الكتياب  الاستاذ حسن محمد   عبد الله الذي جمع  الماضي بالحاضر والتاريخ بالمستقبل  والشباب بالشيوخ   وكان لقاء يحكي عن  عظمة هذا الكيان العظيم لاهل المريخ  الذين يخططون   لصناعة التاريخ  والاستعداد للعصر الجديد والترتيب للمستقبل  القادم الذي   نحسب بانه سيكون  للمريخ.

{ كان اللقاء   جميلا ورائعا تحت  اشعة النجوم بحي المسالمة العريق بعد ان  احتجب القمر   وقدم الرموز الشيوخ  بقيادة الكابتن والاستاذ طه صالح شريف  فذلكة تاريخية   عن نشأة المريخ  الاولى وعن الرموز الذين صنعوا التاريخ  واوصلوا الكوكب   الى هذه المكانة  وقدموا سردا وافيا وباركوا ثورة الشباب  واعلنوا عن دعمهم   ومباركتهم  وتأييدهم لها والأجمل من هذا وذاك الاجماع على  استمرارية   الرئيس المحبوب  سعادة الدكتور جمال الوالي والذي هو خيار كل اهل  المريخ   الشباب قبل  الشيوخ.

{ كان اللقاء جميلا في   حضرة المريخ  وفي حضرة الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل  والتاريخ بحسب ما  افادنا  الاستاذ مهدي  عشم الله والذي تحدث بعبارات تملأها  الدهشة واعتزاز  وفخر  عن هذا الاجتماع  الذي جمع الماضي بالحاضر ووثق للتاريخ  من خلال  الحراك  الذي يعيشه مجتمع  المريخ.

{ وفي  النهاية  تبقى كلمة بان  استمرارية الرئيس واستجابته لنبض القاعدة  والشارع  المريخي  ورغبة الرموز  والشيوخ تبقى هي الأهم لمسيرة هذا الكوكب  القاهر  باذن الله.

أشعة متفرقة

{    بعد البيان الضافي الذي اصدره مجلس المريخ وتصدى من خلاله لتصريحات     البرير والذي تحصلنا عليه بعد جهد جهيد من خلال سياسة الاقصاء التي ينتهجها     البعض ويحسبوا ان المريخ ملك لهم وسعدنا بهذه الصحوة المتأخرة ونتمنى  ان    يتبعوا القول بالفعل وتكون مكتسبات المريخ خطا احمر حتى لا يتكرر ذلك     مستقبلاً.

{ مكالمة مطولة جمعتني  بالصديق   العزيز الاستاذ طارق رضوان بقناة النيل  للرياضة حول مستجدات  قضية الساحة   واحداث الترجي والهلال اكد لي من خلالها  بانه اذا صح  الاعتداء على الحكم   ودون ذلك في تقريره فان عقوبات خطيرة ستكون  في  انتظار الهلال تصل الي حد   اعلان تأهل الترجي للنهائي مباشرة.

{    مواجهة متجددة عصر اليوم بمدينة ودمدني اعداديا بين افيال الجزيرة   وتماسيح   النيل بين ابناء المريخ ابراهومة وفاروق جبرة فهل يكرر جبرة شريط   التفوق   مع الافيال اليوم؟!

شعاع أخير

{ الشعب يريد استمرار الرئيس..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى

الحكم الجزائرى : رئيس الهلال اعتدى على بالضرب ودونت ما حدث فى تقريرى للكاف 

  الهلال يغادر الى القاهرة غدا .. طبيب المريخ يتحدث عن موقف محمد كمال     وسفارى وراجى .. عشرة ملايين لكل لاعب فى المنتخب .. وسكواها يحزر صقور     الجديان

السهم الذهبى يحزر صقور الجديان
ساكواها :المنتخب الغانى سيؤدى بقوة فى مباراة السبت ولا تعتمدوا على عاملى الارض والجمهور امام فرقة مدججة بالنجوم 

 تعديل موعد مباراة المريخ وبن سويف

طبيب المريخ يتحدث عن موقف الثلاثى

منتخبنا الوطنى يتدرب بجدية استعدادا لمواجهة النجوم السوداء
الشروق تنقل المباراة حصريا
سوار يلتقى معتصم جعفر ويؤكد دعم الدولة  للمنتخب
الهلال يغادر الى القاهرة فجر الغد
صلاح ميرغنى رئيسا للجنة التحقيق فى احداث مباراة الهلال والترجى
حكم مباراة الهلال والترجى يتحدث للهداف الجزائرية
جمال حيمودى : رئيس الهلال فقد اعصابه وما حدث منه تصرف طائش
 ارقام توزيع الصدى ترد على مزاعم البرير
منقول من سارق الفرح
*

----------


## musab aljak

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم

الصقور يدخلون اجواء موقعة العبور
المريخ يواصل تدريباته بالقاهره في غياب نجم الدين وهنو .. وكمال يقترب من العوده
مازدا لن نخشى النجوم السوداء .. وفرصتنا كبيره ونستحق التأهل
المريخ يواصل التدريبات بمعسكر دريم
المصابون يواصلون تدريبات التأهيل
هنو غاب عن تمرين امس لاصابته بالتهاب وغاب نجم الدين براحه من المدرب
سوار يجتمع مع الدكتور معتصم ويطمئن على اعداد المنتخب
المنتخب يدخل مراحل اعداده الحاسمه لمواجهة غانا
مازدا يركز  على عبور النجوم السوداء
جديه وروح معنويه عاليه في تدريب صقور الجديان عصر امس شارك فيه جميع اللاعبين
مازدا يمتدح تفاني اللاعبين ويطالبهم بتحقيق مجد شخصي لانفسهم بالتأهل
معتصم جعفر يشيد بتضحيات اللاعبين ويؤكد تحفيزهم اليوم ويناشد الجمهور
الجمهور يعزف السلام الجمهوري عقب التمرين وتفاعل معهم اللاعبون في مشهد جميل
بواسطة صفحة المريخ السوداني بالفيس بوك
مباريات حاسمه في المرحله الاخيره من التأهيلي اليوم
موقعه ناريه بين الاكسبريس والنسور ومريخ نيالا ينشد التأهل من الفاشر
الرابطه تسعى لنتيجه ايجابيه امام الاهلي لخطف التأهل والجبل يواجه تحدي هلال المناقل
فاروق جبره لا اتخوف من المجازفه بتاريخي التدريبي من اجل محاولة انقاذ الجزيره من الغرق
لا انكر قلبي مع الفرقه الحمراء .. ولكن عقلي مشغول بالمهمه الصعبه التي تنتظرني مع الافيال
لم اتخلى عن مهامي في الاطار الفني للاحمر وذهابي للخضر تم بتنسيق بين ادارتي الناديين
الكويت الكويتي بقيادة لاسانا يقترب من النهائي الاسيوي بعد التفوق على رفاق سعد عطيه
الوكره القطري عزز صفوفه بكاكا الرافدين والاسماعلي المصري تراجع عن التعاقد مع النفطي
شيكوزي يصل لمنتخب النسور عبر بوابة وولفز وكوني يواصل الرحله مع الفاسي
رمزي صالح ينضم الي سموحه .. عقد مرابط ينتهي مع الصفاقسي وبن ضيف الله يعود للنجم
علاء الزهره يواصل رحلته القطريه عبر بوابة الوكره
عطيه ولاسانا وجها لوجه في مواجهة اربيل والكويت
بواسطة صفحة المريخ السوداني بالفيس بوك
مجلس المريخ يشكو الاذاعه الرياضيه لوزارة الاعلام
المجلس يناشد الاطراف المريخيه بمقاطعة الاذاعه ويطالب الوزير بمعاقبتها
الحكم الجزائري يحرر شهادة مصداقيه لحواره مع الزعيم
جمال حيمودي يكشف للهداف الجزائريه تفاصيل واقعة المباراه
الضربه كانت مفاجئه ولم اتوقع الاعتداء كتبت تقريرا للكاف بالواقعه والكره الان في ملعب الاتحاد
وهناك جهه وزاريه وعدتني بقرار حاسم
المورده تواجه تحدي الخرطوم وديا اليوم
فهود الشمال يعسكرون بمروي استعدادا للممتاز
البرازيلي التون يضع برنامجا اسعافيا للاعبي الفرسان
اصدار لعبه اكترونيه للسخريه من مورينيو
لابورتا استغل اموال البرسا للانفاق على نفسه 
بعد نصف قرن انجلترا تتهم المانيا بتعاطي المنشطات في نهائي 1966
جمهور البلوز سيقاتل لمنع ابراموفيتش من تنفيذ مخططه
رسميا ليونيل ميسي ينضم الى رابطة اللاعبين الاسبان
الجماهير الاسبانيه تفضل برشلونه على ريال مدريد


منقول من المريخ السوداني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا ياشباب على الروائع والابداعات
اعجبني جدا مقال اكرم حماد ودي المرة الاولى التي اقرا له فيها
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الاجواء في القلعة الحمراء ...هيثم محمد علي
الشيوخ والرموز يؤكدون على استمرارية الرئس

تواصل الحراك المريخي بمنزل استاذ الاجيال بحي المسالمة مساء امس
اجتماع تاريخي لرموز وقيادات المريخ وشباب من اجل المريخ برصد ملامح المرحلة القادمة
ردود الافعال المريخية تتواصل بخصوص تصريحات البرير والاذاعة الرياضية ورفع مذكرة لوزير الاعلام
قواعد المريخاب وحجوج يشيدون بحفيدات سيدة فرح ورابطة المريخ بجدة تقدم زيا جديدا للجهاز الفني للفريق
احالوا النادي وسور المسجد لتحفة معمارية اشادات كبيرة من رموز المريخ بحفيدات سيدة فرح
شهدت  الايام الماضية نشاط كبير لحفيدات سيده فرح بقيادة شاعرة المريخ  الاستاذة  سعدية عبد السلام وعدد كبير من حفيدات سيدة بقيادة مدينة محمد عبد  الماجد  والدكتورة مهدة بعمل ونفير متواصل لاعادة تنظيم النادي وطلاء سور  النادي  وملحقاته الداخلية بجانب سور المسجد حيث تحول النادي والمسجد للوحة  صفراء  تسر الناظرين وحمراء متوهجة بلون الاحمر حيث اشاد عدد كبير من رموز   وقيادات المريخ بقيادة الرمز المريخي الملا عمر حجوج بهذا الحراك وهذا   النشاط لحفيدات سيده فرح وهذا العمل الكبير بعزيمة الرجال مؤكداً بان هؤلاء   قد حافظوا على اسم سيدة المريخ الاولى وحملوه في حدقات العيون بجانب عدد   كبير من قيادات ورموز المريخ.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*قدموا فذلكة تاريخية للشباب


منزل الحكيم بالمسالمة يجمع كل الوان الطيف المريخي

وصف  المراقبون اجتماع الامس بين شيوخ ورموز المريخ بالشباب بانه من انجح   الاجتماعات التي ظل يعقدها شباب من اجل المريخ مع كافة الوان الطيف المريخي   حيث احتضن منزل الحكيم بحي المسالمة والذي شهد انطلاقة المريخ الاولي  جميع  الوان الطيف المريخي وقدم الرموز والشيوخ فذلكة تاريخية موسعة عن  المريخ  ونشأته وبداياته نالت استحسان الحضور الكريم.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*تواصلت مساء امس حالة الحراك المريخي والتي تسود الساحة المريخية مؤخرا  من  اجل الترتيب والاعداد للجمعية العمومية المرتقبة واختيار اكفأ العناصر   للمجلس القادم والتي يقودها شباب من اجل المريخ بقيادة الاستاذ عبد العظيم   حاج عمر عبد القادر وعمر عثمان الطاهر وكوكبة من تنظيم شباب من اجل  المريخ  باشراف الاستاذ عصام الحاج سكرتير المريخ الاسبق والاستاذ مهدي عشم  الله  وعدد كبير من رموز المريخ وبالأمس احتضن منزل استاذ الاجيال وحكيم  امة  المريخ وسليل اسرة الكتياب الاستاذ حسن محمد عبد الله اجتماع رموز  وشيوخ  المريخ بشباب من اجل المريخ في اطار الحراك الحالي والاجتماع رقم  (7) حيث  شهد منزل الحكيم تظاهرة مريخية كبرى لاكثر من ثلاثين شخصية مريخية  بارزة  بقيادة الحكيم حسن محمد عبد الله والاستاذ طه صالح شريف ومحمد دفع  السيد  وميرغني ملاح ومحمد فقيري عدلان وفياض اسماعيل ويس النعيم واحمد خضر  سوار  وغيرهم من رموز المريخ في حضور شباب من اجل المريخ بقيادة الاستاذ  عصام  الحاج ومهدي عشم الله وقيادات شباب من اجل المريخ بقيادة عبد العظيم  حاج  عمر عبد القادر وقدم رموز وشيوخ المريخ نبذة تاريخية كاملة عن نشأة  المريخ  الاولى بحي المسالمة وتواصل المشوار حتى صار المريخ اسماً وعلماً  على رأسه  نار بالصعيدين الافريقي والعربي وتحدث شباب من اجل المريخ وطرحوا  فكرتهم  وتصورهم للمرحلة القادمة وأمن الجميع على استمرارية الرئيس  المحبوب سعادة  الدكتور جمال الوالي لولاية رابعة في ظل الاجماع الذي يحظى  به ويجده من  الجميع ونسبة لأهمية المرحلة القادمة حيث جاء الاجتماع ناجحاً  ومميزاً ..  كل الامنيات والدعوات الصادقات لمواصلة هذه الاجتماعات وهذا  الحراك من اجل  المصلحة المريخية العليا.

*

----------


## musab aljak

* 

مذكرة عاجلة لكمال عبيد

ردود افعال ساخنة في الساحة المريخية على الرياضية

تواصلت  ردود الافعال المريخية الساخنة والغاضبة بشأن التصريحات  الاستفزازية التي  اطلقها رئيس الهلال في حق المريخ بالاذاعة الرياضية امس  الاول والتي كال  من خلالها هجوم عنيف على رموز وقيادات ومجلس المريخ  واعلامه ومنسوبيه حيث  كان المجلس قد اصدر بيان ضافي جاء ممهوراً بتوقيع  الامين العام ندد من  خلاله بتصريحات رئيس الهلال الاستفزازية للاذاعة  الرياضية واعلن عن  مقاطعته الكاملة للاذاعة الرياضية ومنعها عن متابعة اي  نشاط يخص المريخ  وتحصلت «الاجواء» مساء امس على معلومات مؤكدة تفيد ان  الامانة العامة  للنادي قد فرغت من صياغة مذكرة ضافية ستقوم بتقديمها للسيد  كمال عبيد وزير  الاعلام بخصوص الاذاعة الرياضية والهجوم الذي ظل يتعرض له  المريخ  والتقليل من شأنه عبر منبرها من القيادات الهلالية.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*سيقوم ود النعيم باحضارها معه


زي رياضي جديد للجهاز الفني للفريق

قامت  رابطة المريخ بمدينة جدة عروس البحر الاحمر بقيادة رئيسها الاستاذ  حامد  جادين واركان حربه بقيادة النعيم سليمان بتصميم شعار وزي جديد وجميل   للجهاز الفني والطبي للفريق لبقية الموسم حيث صممت الرابطة هذا الشعار   بمحلات الرياضة العالمية بمدينة جدة وسيقوم عضو الاطار الطبي المتواجد   بالاراضي المقدسة هذه الايام الدكتور محمد النعيم سليمان باحضاره بعد عودته   للخرطوم وتقديمه للجهاز الفني والطبي في لفتة رائعة وليست مستغربة على   عروس الروابط بعروس البحر الاحمر.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*سيشرفها سفيرنا بمصر


المريخ يختتم معسكره غدا بمواجهة بن سويف

ابرق  سعادة السفير كمال حسن عمر سفير السودان بجمهورية مصر العربية البعثة   الادارية بنادي المريخ بقيادة سعادة اللواء مدني الحارث بالحضور لمعسكر   الفرقة غدا الجمعة ومتابعة مباراة الفريق الاعدادية الثانية والأخيرة في   ختام معسكر الفرقة الحمراء امام تلفونات بن سويف الصاعد للممتاز.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الختمة الثامنة للقرآن الكريم لفضيلة الشيخ الطيب عبد الوهاب




قدم  فضيلة الشيخ الطيب عبد الوهاب حاج الطيب سبط مولانا الشيخ الفاتح  الشيخ  قريب الله رضي الله عنهم رقاع الدعوة بمناسبة الختمة الثامنة لكتاب  الله  عز وجل القرآن الكريم حيث وزع رقاع الدعوة لحضور الختمة والذي يقام  يوم  بعد غد السبت العاشر من ذو القعدة بمنزلهم الواقع بجوار مسجد سيدي  الشيخ  الفاتح بام درمان بشارع الوادي عقب صلاة العشاء حيث يشتمل البرنامج  على  تلاوة بصوت القارئ الشيخ نور الدين محمد صالح امام مجمع النور الاسلامي   والشيخ آدم عمر بجانب انشاد ديني بصوت الأخ الدكتور الامين الحسن الجاك   وخواطر قرآنية يقدمها فضيلة الشيخ البروفيسور عمر يوسف حمزة وانشاد جماعي   اداء ابناء الشيخ الفاتح رضي الله عنه وسياحة روحية يقدمها فضيلة الشيخ   البروفيسور ابشر عوض بجانب فاصل من الانشاد الديني وسيقوم طلاب الختمة في   اول جمعة بعد الختمة بقيادة سيدي القطب الشيخ احمد الطيب بن البشير وهذه   بمثابة دعوة للجميع
*

----------


## zahababeker

*والله كلام كبار جدا جدا . لكن الشئ الوحيد لماذا قال هذا الكاتب  ( ولو كنتُ مكانك لقدمتُ إستقالتي اليوم قبل الغد ولإعتزلتُ العمل الرياضي ولأغلقتُ هواتفي الخاصة لمدة أربعة أشهر.. وعشرة أيام! ........... ما سر هذا الرقم اربعة اشهر وعشرة ايام . 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zahababeker
					

والله كلام كبار جدا جدا . لكن الشئ الوحيد لماذا قال هذا الكاتب  ( ولو كنتُ مكانك لقدمتُ إستقالتي اليوم قبل الغد ولإعتزلتُ العمل الرياضي ولأغلقتُ هواتفي الخاصة لمدة أربعة أشهر.. وعشرة أيام! ........... ما سر هذا الرقم اربعة اشهر وعشرة ايام . 




يكون قضى فيها ايام العدة
ههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*(آخر لحظة) : غرق  أربعة أشخاص من بينهم ثلاثة طلاب في النيل بأمد رمان والشرطة تنتشل جثامين الضحايا  .
إعلان التشكيل الوزاري خلال أيام : قيادي الوطني يوجه بتطهير النيل الأزرق  وجنوب كردفان من التمرد . (الرأي العام) :
سلفا بالخرطوم غداً وأمريكا  تستعجل الاتفاق حول النفط .
مدير الأمن: الاحتجاجات الأخيرة معزولة ولسنا  مخدوعين بالهدوء الحالي في دارفور .
الوطني للمعارضة : العمل معنا أو التعاون مع  أمريكا وإسرائيل .
في اجتماعه بوزير الداخلية : البشير يوجه بتخصيص شرطة للبترول  : الفريق عطا: تحرير النيل الأزرق بالكامل قريباً .
العثور على (300) جواز سفر  بمكب للنفايات بسواكن .
الولايات المتحدة تدعو دولتي الشمال والجنوب لتقاسم  النفط .
الخضر : إنتاج مليون برميل نفط يومياًَ في 2016م . (ألوان)  :
أكد جاهزيتهم لمحاصرة أي تصعيد : مدير جهاز الأمن : لسنا (مخدوعين) للهدوء في  دارفور .
وزير المالية : الحديث عن انهيار اقتصادي (كلام فاضي) .
السجل  المدني يتهم الأحزاب بعدم حماية الهوية الوطنية . (الوطن) :
الأطباء  مستاؤون من أيلولة المستشفيات وجدل واسع حول جهاز ما بعد الإجهاض .
غرق (4) طلاب  بالنيل قبالة أبوروف .
القبض على (7) من سماسرة التأشيرات . (أخبار  اليوم) :
قبل وصول سلفاكير للخرطوم : أمريكا تعلن دعمها للعلاقات بين دولتي  السودان .
متظاهرو  بحر الغزال يطالبون بعودة حكم البشير والسودان الشمالي  والجنوب يعلن عن  تصدير (22) مليون برميل من البترول عبر ميناء بورتسودان بعد  الانفصال .
البشير يوجه بتعزيز حماية المرافق البترولية والحيوية وإنشاء خاصة  للتأمين . (الصحافة) :
مدير الأمن : الهدوء بدارفور لن يخدعنا .
زيادة  مياه ترعتي الجزيرة والمناقل تهدد المزارع والمساكن .
الداخلية : عصابات تزور  الأوراق الثبوتية وسط الخرطوم .
طه : حاصرنا الغلاء والاحتجاجات معزولة  .
نائب الرئيس : إعلان الحكومة الجديدة الأسبوع المقبل .
محمود : الحديث عن  انهيار الاقتصاد (كلام فارغ) . (السوداني) :
السجل المدني : عصابات تزور  الجنسية والبطاقة الشخصية .
الوطني : سنكوِّن حكومة عريضة حتى إذا لم يشارك  الآخرون .
سلفاكير في الخرطوم بالسبت .
شرطة خاصة لتأمين منشآت البترول  .
مدير الأمن : متحوطون لأي تصعيد عسكري بدارفور .
مقتل امرأة سودانية بقذيفة  في مدينة سرت الليبية . (الأحداث) :
(6) ملايين دولار لترحيل الجنوبيين  من الشمال .
محمد عطا : جهود احتواء الأسعار والتضخم نجحت .
أمريكا تدعو  لاتفاق سريع حول النفط بين الشمال والجنوب . (الرائد) :
تشكيل الحكومة  الجديدة الأسبوع المقبل .
مدير جهاز الأمن : نتابع ما يجري في دارفور وتحرير  كامل للنيل الأزرق قريباً .
الفريق عطا : الأجهزة الأمنية ليست مخدوعة بحالة  الهدوء في دارفور .
البشير يطلع على الأوضاع الأمنية وأعمال لجان ترسيم الحدود  مع إثيوبيا .
قيادي : (الوطني) يبحث الأوضاع العسكرية والسياسية بالنيل الأزرق  وكردفان .
التشكيل الجديد يضم أحزاب حكومة الوحدة الوطنية : (28) وزيراً و(10)  وزراء دولة و(6) مستشارين في الحكومة المرتقبة .
أمريكا تدعو لتقاسم النفط بين  السودان والجنوب .
البشير : النفط والذهب ثروتان ذواتا أجل قصير .
وزير  المالية : غلاء الأسعار موسمي وسيزول قريباً .
توقع أن يستغني الجنوب عن حركات  دارفور قريباً : د. أمين : خليل وعلي الحاج أكدا ارتباط حركة العدل بـ (الشعبي)  . (الأهرام اليوم) :
رئاسة الجمهورية: لدينا شهود على تأسيس (علي الحاج)  و(خليل) لحركة العدل .
قال إن جماهير الشعب الواعية لم تتجاوب مع احتجاجات  محدودة : مدير جهاز الأمن : لسنا مخدوعين بالهدوء الذي يحدث حالياً بدارفور  .
العثور على (300) جواز سفر بمكب للنفايات .
أمريكا تدعو الجنوب إلى تقاسم  النفط مع الشمال .
(الاتحادي الأصل) يتراجع ويعلن رغبته في المشاركة بالحكومة  . (الأيام) :
الحكومة تتحوط للأوضاع في دارفور رغم هدوء الأحوال الأمنية  . (الانتباهة) :
قتلى وجرحى في تظاهرات عارمة بدولة الجنوب .
مدير  الأمن : نتحسب لأي تصعيد عسكري بدارفور .
مصرع وإصابة (14) طالباً بنيران الجيش  الشعبي في واو .
الوطني : إعلان الحكومة الأسبوع المقبل .
وزير المالية :  الحديث عن انهيار اقتصادي (كلام فارغ) .
اتفاق على ترحيل (6) آلاف نازح إلى دولة  الجنوب . (الوفاق) :
الحكومة : جهات تسعى لإشعال نيران الحرب بالبلاد  .
وزير الداخلية ينفي وجدود أي توترات على حدود السودان واريتريا .
النقل :  خطة لتأهيل سودانير عقب فض شراكة عارف . (التيار) :
إنشاء شرطة خاصة لتأمين مرافق النفط .
الشروع في  ترحيل (6) آلاف جنوبي من أصل (11) ألفاً عالقين بكوستي . (الحرة) :
وزير  المالية: لا انهيار اقتصادي و(ما في زول بات جيعان) .
فيصل حماد نائباً للشنبلي  وشنيبو معتمداً للقطينة : (الحرة) تكشف عن تشكيلة حكومة النيل الأبيض الجديدة  .
وزير المالية : غلاء الأسعار أمر (موسمي) .
الفريق عطا يطلع البرلمان على  الأوضاع الأمنية .
هو الأول والأضخم من نوعه هناك : توقيع مذكرة تفاهم بين كنانة  وموريتانيا لإنشاء مصنع للسكر . (الخرطوم) :
وزير المالية ينفي وجود  انهيار اقتصادي : الفريق عطا : قيادات معزولة حاولت تحريك الشارع وقادرون على ضبط  الأوضاع .
ترحيل (17) ألف جنوبي من كوستي إلى واو وواراب وأويل خلال أيام .
*

----------


## musab aljak

*زووم ..ابو عاقلة اماسا ..ديون المريخ.. من قضية جادة إلى موضوع مهاترات..!

نوع  من الجدل غير الموضوعي نشب بين رئيسي المريخ السابق والحالي حول  قضية   ديون النادي في الوقت الراهن، وذلك بعد أن تناولنا هذه القضية في  سياق   التحديات القائمة والماثلة أمام مجلس الإدارة القادم، وكانت المناسبة  هي   الحراك الذي انتظم الوسط المريخي هذه الأيام في سبيل بحث ما يمكن فعله  قبل   انعقاد الجمعية العمومية العادية في ديسمبر القادم، وجاء التناول  بدون   خلفيات ولا دوافع وإنما كان الهدف الأساسي هو أن يقف الجميع على  حقيقة ما   يجري في المريخ من تبعات التحميل على شخص واحد أو إثنين في تسيير  أمور   النادي خلال ثلاث سنوات مضت وما يمكن أن تفرزه حالة غياب اللوائح   والمؤسسية  في الفترة السابقة من تبعات قد تشكل عقبة كبيرة في وجه القادمين   الجدد،  ولكن الأمور تحورت من مسارها الصحيح والمقصود إلى إتجاه آخر يؤدي   إلى أزمة  جديدة لا تنقص المريخ على أية حال، وهو إتجاه سلبي كنت أتمنى  أن  تتعامل معه  الأقلام المريخية بموضوعية وبعيداً عن الإثارة ومبدأ معي  وضدي  والأحزاب  والتحالفات التي تقوم على المصالح على الأقل لأن المريخ  كيان له  الفضل في  جمع محمد إلياس محجوب بجمال الوالي وعصام الحاج وهمد  وماهل  أبوجنه وبن عمر  وأماسا من جميع أنحاء السودان ولا يستحق  إطلاقاً  أن تناقش  قضاياه على هذا  المستوى أو أن يكون ضحية لصراعاتنا الشخصية،  وأكتب ذلك  بعد أن استمر السجال  بين الرئيسين الحالي والسابق حول الديون  دار الصراع  الخفي بينهما.. هذا  ينفي وذاك يؤكد، برغم أن الديون في حد  ذاتها لم تكن في  يوم من الأيام عار  يتبرأ منه الناس أو ذنباً يستغفروا  منه ، أو عيباً  كبيراً نجتهد لنتخلص  منه، وإنما هي أمر طبيعي وكل الأندية  في العالم تعاني  من الديون في حقب  مختلفة وحتى أندية برشلونه وريال  مدريد ومانشيستر  يونايتد وتشيلسي الذي  يرأسه ويملكه الروسي رومان  إبراموفيتش يعاني هو  الىخر من شبح اسمه الديون  ومع ذلك لم ينبري أحدهم  لينتقدهم على ذلك لأنه  أمر طبيعي وأمريكا التي هي  أبرز قوة إقتصادية على  المستوى الكوني تعاني  الآن أزمة ديون متشعبة ومعقدة  فهل ذلك يعني أنها  كدولة فاشلة؟
المهم  في قضيتنا أننا طرحنا مسألة  الديون في سياق مسألة المريخ الأساسية  التي  تتمثل في المنهجية ووضع  الامور الإقتصادية فيه ميزان المدخلات  والمخرجات  بشكل يحفظ حقوق الناس  وذممهم، وفي هذه الناحية أعتقد أن الطرح  واضح ومبني  على أخطاء سابقة كان  يجب ان يستفيد منها الوالي ويحولها إلى  إيجابيات،  ولكن شيئاً من ذلك  القبيل لم يحدث، الأمر الذي جعل الواقع  متناقضاً في عهد  رئاسته، حيث أنه  وجد إجماعاً كرئيس لم يتوفر لأحد قبله ولا  أظنه سيتوفر  لأحد بعده،  واستقرار نادر الحدوث، وأرقام ضخمة لم يسبق لها  مثيل في دفاتر  الإنفاق في  تأريخ النادي، وإنجازات غير مسبوقة ولا منكورة  بشأن المنشآت لا  تنكرها  عين إلا أن تكون بها رمد، ومع كل ذلك لم يقتنع أكثر  من تسعين  بالمائة من  عضوية مجلس الإدارة بأنهم قدموا أنموذجاً ومثالاً  للإدارة التي  تليق  بنادي المريخ (كمؤسسة) رياضية مرموقة في بلد يتراوح  سكانها بين  ثلاثين  وأربعين مليوناً له منها أكثر من النصف من الانصار،  فكثير من  الموارد لم  تستغل، وخريف كامل من الإدرار قد مر دون ان نحلب منه  كوباً من  اللبن نسقي  به طموحاتنا ونشبع به تطلعاتنا في ممارسة عمل رياضي  عصري تصحبه  نتائج  على المستويين الداخلي والخارجي.
مجموعة شباب من  أجل المريخ  نفسها، والتي تؤكد أنها كانت مولوداً شرعياً  للنكبات والنكسات  المتتالية  على كافة المستويات أبرزها فريق كرة القدم  يعتبرون من أبرز  الإفرازات  والدلائل على وجود ما هو خطأ في النظام الراهن   لإدارة نادي  المريخ وهو ما  يوجب وضع المسألة في ميزان المصلحة العامة  وضرورة الخروج  من حالة الهياج  والتهييج التي يعيشها الرئيسين الحالي  والسابق، فإذا كانا  حريصين على  مصلحة المريخ الكيان الذي له الفضل في أن  نتعرف في حضرته  ونتلاقى في رحابه  على هدى (وجعلناكم شعوباً وقبائل  لتعارفوا).. فعليهما  الآن أن يتنازلا عن  كل الحساسيات السابقة وينتبها  للدور التأريخي الذي  ينتظرهما في توجيه  العمل الإداري نحو ما يفيد البلاد  والعباد، وأن يبتعدا  عن إهدار الوقت في  مناوشات وحساسيات تثقل يسارهما  بمدونات الرقيب.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*صــــيــــــــحــــــــة....     موسي مصطفى  ...   اطلاق جبرة قرار غير مدروس   !!
·   يحتاج المريخ الى المدرب العام فاروق جبرة اكثر من حاجة الجزيرة اليه..   مرات عديدة يقع المدير الفني البدري في اخطاء قاتلة تكلف المريخ الكثير.

·   في مباراة المريخ امام الاهلي الخرطوم احدث المدرب البدري تعديلات في   توليفة المريخ كلفته خسارة النقاط الثلاث ولولا التعادل الذي خرج به الهلال   امام النيل في الدورة الاولي لما كنا متصدرين وكل ذلك يعود الى الطريقة   العقيمة التي ينتهجها المدرب البدري وحينما يصطدم بمدرب شاطر يقع في   الاخطاء وخصوصا في التعديلات.

·  لو كان المدرب البدري  موجودا في مباراة النيل امام المريخ لما خرج  المريخ منتصرا باي حال من  الاحوال لان جبرة كان قويا وشجاعا حينما دفع  باللاعب يس بينما البدري يشكك  في نجومه ويعمل على زعزعة الثقة وهذا لوحده  يؤكد انه مدرب غير شجاع.

·   القرار الذي اتخذه مجلس المريخ بالاستغناء عن المدرب فاروق جبرة لجزيرة   الفيل لا ينصب في مصلحة المريخ باس حال من الاحوال والمباريات المقبلة   ستؤكد ما ذهبنا اليه لان المدرب المصري حسام البدري مدرب غير شجاع ويمكن ان   يقع في اخطاء قاتلة لو يجد طريقا لتحقيق ما يرمي اليه .

·   مباراة المريخ الاخيرة امام جزيرة الفيل كان للتعديلات التي اجراها   المدرب جبرة الاثر الفعال في التوليفة بعد ان فشلت العناصر الاساسية في   اختراق جدارات الافيال المتينة الا ان دخول البديل كلتشي حرر المريخ وقاده   الي الفوز برباعية.

·  سيندم مجلس المريخ على القرارات  الارتجالية التي ظل يتخذها في غمرة فرحه  دوما فالبدري مدرب غير مأمون وسبق  له الهروب من المريخ وهو يعاني بعد ان  قدم استقالته شفاهة فهل يستطيع  المريخ اعادة المدرب فاروق جبرة لو فعلها  المدرب البدري مرة اخرى في حالة  اي هزيمة لا قدر الله..؟؟!

·  لا جبرة ولا الافيال يمكن ان  يجازفوا في تلك الفترة باعتبار ان ما تبقى  من مباريات لا يسمح بالمجازفة  وليس هناك مدرب يمكن ان يتسلم المريخ في هذا  التوقيت من الدوري الذي يشهد  لفته الاخيرة وهي لفة الحصاد.

·  قرار اطلاق جبرة لم يدرس  ولم يكن حصيفا على الاطلاق .. حتى لو سلمنا بان  البدري لن يستقيل الا يخشى  مجلس المريخ الظروف المرضية التي مر بها من قبل  المدرب البدري بعد ان  المت به وعكة صحية استلزمت علاجه بالقاهرة ومن ثم  نيل قسط من الراحة في  فترة تجاوزت الشهر ..!!

·  اتمنى ان يوفق البدري في اكمال  مشواره مع المريخ بدون ازمات بالاخص بعد  اطلاق سراح المدرب جبرة للافيال  وان لا يمارس البدري الدلال على المريخ بعد  مغادرة جبرة وربنا يستر على  المريخ.

·  اعداد المريخ لمبارياته المتبقية في الدوري  الممتاز يسير بنجاح خاصة ان  المدرب عمل على رفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية  للاعبين الين لم يشاركوا مع  المريخ في الدوري واللاعبين المصابين الذين  غابو عن اللعب التنافسي.

·  ندرك جيدا ان المريخ يحتاج الى  اللاعب سفاري ولكن مشاركته في المباريات  المقبلة يعد مخاطرة بمستقبله لانه  لم يصل بعد الى فورمة المباريات رغم ان  شفاءه قد اكتمل.

·       حاجة المريخ الى اللاعب سفاري تجعل الجهاز الفني يبعد امر مخاطرته به غير واردة على الاطلاق.!!
*

----------


## musab aljak

*قطوف ... ابراهيم باترا ... نحن برانا بنهزم غانا ..!!
تبقت  ايام قلائل لمباراة منتخبنا الوطني الاول المصيرية امام المنتخب   الغاني  في تصفيات  افريقيا المؤهلة الى نهائيات غينيا الاستوائية والجابون   ..!!

لاخيار  امام صقور الجديان غير الفوز على النجوم  السوداء والترقي الى  النهائيات  مباشرة .. وتغلب الصقور على النجوم لن يكون  امراً صعباً وفي نفس  الوقت لن  يكون  امراً سهلاً ..!!

والاهتمام بمباراة غانا المصيرية اقل من المطلوب خصوصاً اعلامياً حيث تحصر معظم وسائل الاعلام نفسها في الاحداث (الهلاريخية) ..!!

وجولة   الاحد تحتاج لتعبئة جماهيرية من نوع خاص حتى يكون لجماهير الشعب   السوداني  مساهمة في وصول الفرسان الى غينيا الاستوائية والجابون ..!!

منتخب   غانا افضل من منتخبنا .. ليس في ذلك شك .. ولكن اسهمنا في التاهل الى    نهائيات امم افريقيا اكبر لان لقاء الحسم سيقام بارضنا وامام جماهيرنا ..!

الفوز على منتخب ذؤ قيمة مثل غانا لن ياتي بسهولة ولن يتحقق الا بالعمل الجاد والاجتهاد داخل المستطيل الاخضر وفي المدرجات ..!!

وفي تقديري الشخصي ان ايعاد عمر بخيت من المنتخب الوطني قرار خاطي – وجود المعلم يعطي وسط الملعب مزيد من الحيوية والنشاط ..!!

والسؤال   الذي يفرض نفسه بقوة هل ابتعد هيثم وعمر ام تم ابعادهما من المنتخب  لان   التاريخ يقول ان مازدا لا يستطيع ابعاد البرنس ويتخصص في ابعاد العجب   ..!!

ابتعد  البرنس امام غانا بكوماسي ولم  يخسر المنتخب ولم يشارك امام الكنغو  وفزنا  بهدفي قلق وفييرا .. واعتقد ان  غياب هيثم غير مؤثر عكس عمر بخيت نجم   المحور الشاب ..!!

على  كل حال .. المباراة المصيرية تطرق  الابواب بسرعة وعنف ومابين اليوم   والاحد موعد المباراة ساعات .. العمل  العمل لتخطي النجوم السوداء يا   اتحادنا العام الهمام .!

مازدا  قادر على  قيادة صقور الجديان لتحقيق انجاز جديد والترقي الى نهائيات   الامم وقهر  افضل منتخب في افريقيا على طريقة تونس 2007 ..!!

معاً   نعمل من اجل العمل لتخطي عقبة المنتخب الغاني واعلان تأهل صقور  الجديان   الى نهائيات بطولة امم افريقيا 2012 بغينيا والجابون ..!!

خواطر ..!!

امس   اجرت صحيفة الهداف الجزائرية حوار مثير مع الحكم الجزائري الذي ادار    مباراة الهلال والترجي وقطعت قول كل خطيب .. قال الحيمودي ان رئيس الهلال    هو الذي اعتدى عليه بالضرب امام مدخل غرفة الحكام ..!!

وضحت   الحقيقة التي كانت واضحة اصلاً وستسهل على المجلس الاعلى للشباب   والرياضة  .. مطلوب من الوزارة اجراء قانوني واضح وصريح او كما تقول  اللوائح   والقوانيين ..!!!

البرير استخدم عضلاته في محفل دولي ولا بد ان يواجه بعقاب شديد حتى يكون عظة لغيره من المتهورين ..!!

ومن لا يحترم منصب مثل رئاسة الهلال لا يستحق التعاطف ومن الافضل ابعاده فوراً من رئاسة نادي الهلال للتربية .!!

معسكر   المريخ بستة اكتوبر اقترب من نهايته ونحن في انتظار نتائجه .. وستكون   اول  تجربة حقيقية لاختبار المعسكر (الاكتوبري) مباراة هلال الجبال   بكادوقلي  ..!!

خلاصة القول : ويبقى المريخ في العلالي بمقامه العالي .!!
*

----------


## musab aljak

*بهدوء .. علم الدين هاشم .. حرب البيانات تشعل الفتنة !


 

لازال   صوت العقلاء فى الهلال خافت جدا وغير مسموع فيما يتعلق بردود الفعل    الواسعة حول حادثة الاعتداء على الحكم الجزائرى مقارنة بحجم الانفعال    والتهور والغضب الذى يملأ الساحة ضجيجا بعدما تحولت الحادثة من سلوك فردى    الى حرب شعواء بين اعلام المريخ والهلال زاد من اشتعالها اقحام رئيس  الهلال   لنادى المريخ واعلامه ووصفه لهم بالحاقدين فى هزيمة الهلال وكذلك  بيان   مجلس الهلال الذى حاول ان يرمى بالاتهامات ايضا على  المريخ ملمحا  الى فئة   دخيلة على المجتمع الرياضى كما وصفها تتربص بالهلال وتحاول   تعطيل مسيرته   وهى كلها اوهام واباطيل لاتدور الا فى راس من صاغ البيان  بحثا عن  وسيلة   تبرىء ساحة رئيس النادى من تهمة الاعتداء على الحكم  الجزائرى والتى اعترف   بها عدد من غلاظ المتعصبين للهلال فى الاعلام  الازرق ,, ولهذا كان من   الطبيعى ان يسارع نادى المريخ ممثلا فى امينه  العام الاستاذ محمد جعفر قريش   الى اصدار بيان يدحض به اتهامات البرير  ويدافع عن سمعة ناديه التى اساء   لها رئيس نادى الهلال فى حديثه الاذاعى  الذى كشف به من جديد عن تواضع   قدراته وامكانياته فى رئاسة نادى بحجم  الهلال وجماهيره , لقد ذكرت من قبل   ان الانشغال بالحادثة او تكرار ادانة  مرتكبها امر لايجدى  بعدما اكدت كل   التقارير الصحفية القادمة  من القاهره  امس ان الحكم الجزائرى قد اورد   تفاصيلها فى تقريره الذى رفعه للاتحاد  الافريقى  واشار بالاسم الى من اعتدى   عليه وبالتالى لم يتبقى سوى انتظار  مايصدر من الاتحاد الافريقى من عقوبات    وهى لامحالة ستطال كل من يرد اسمه  فى التقرير المذكور وان كنت اتمنى ان   لايمتد تاثير هذه العقوبات   مستقبلا على تقليص فرص انديتنا فى التمثيل   الافريقى و التى استفادت من  التصنيف المميز للهلال فى دورى الابطال والمريخ   فى بطولة الكونفدرالية  وهى واحدة من الايجابيات التى حصدتها الكرة   السودانية بجهد واخلاص ووفاء  الرئيسين جمال الوالى وصلاح ادريس وسخائهما فى   توفير المال الذى انتقل  بالاندية السودانية من المشاركة من اجل المشاركة   فى البطولات الافريقية  الى المنافسة الحقيقية خلال الخمسة سنوات الاخيرة .
  كنا نتوقع من المسؤولين فى الاتحاد العام وتحديدا رئيسهم الدكتور معتصم    جعفر ان يكون لهم موقف مما حدث طالما انه كان ضمن من تدخلوا لاثناء الحكم    الجزائرى  عن قراره بالغاء المباراة بعدما فاق من صدمة الاعتداء عليه بدلا    من هذا الصمت المطبق الذى يمارسه بعد مرور 72 ساعة على الحادثة المؤسفة    وبعدما فضل مجلس ادارة نادى الهلال الذى استضاف المباراة على ملعبه   البحث   عن وسيلة يبرىء بها ساحة رئيسه الامين البرير بدلا من ادانة تصرفه  الذى   اساء به لناديه وللسودان بصفة عامة , فهذا الصمت المطبق والسكوت غير  المبرر   من جانب  الاتحاد العام المنظم لهذه المباراة هو الذى شجع البربر  على   التمادى فى تهوره بحديثه الاذاعى الذى وجه فيه الدعوة لتجييش جماهير  الهلال   من اجل التصدى  للمتربصين بناديه كما جاء على لسانه بل نتوقع ان  يكون قد   تمادى اكثر فى  حديثه وسلوكه التحريضى خلال اللقاء الذى يفترض ان  يكون قد   اقيم بالامس بنادى الهلال  حسب دعوته  المنشورة فى الصحف  الرياضية ,, مع   الاسف هذا التعصيد سيعيد الوسط الرياضى مرة اخرى الى  المرحلة الخطيرة التى   كان عليها عقب  الهتافات المسيئة  التى تبادلتها  جماهير الهلال ثم المريخ   عقب مباراتى القمة فى  نهائى  بطولتى الدورى  الممتاز وكاس السودان مما دفع   الدولة ممثلة فى رئاسة الجمهورية للتدخل  وتوجيه المسؤولين فى الاتحاد  العام  والوزارة سرعة  العمل على اطفاء نيران  الفتنة والتهدئة بين جماهير   الناديين , فكل من يقرأ صحف الامس ردا او  تعليقا على التصريحات التى ادلى   بها الامين البرير للاذاعة الرياضية وكال  فيها الاتهامات والاساءات يمينا   وشمالا لابد ان يخرج بانطباع واحد وهى  ان الامور فى طريقها للانفلات من   جديد بسبب هذه الحادثة المؤسفة وماتمخض  عنها من بيانات تحمل فى جوفها   اتهامات متبادلة  لاشعال الفتنة بين   جماهير الناديين اللذان لاننسى ان   لهما قمة مرتقبة فى ختام  الشهر القادم  , ولهذا فهى دعوة نطلقها من جديد   للعقلاء فى الاعلام الرياضى تحديدا على  عدم الخروج بالحادثة من اطارها   الفردى ,, حتى لايدمغ الاعلام الرياضى  مرة اخرى بتهمة ترويع امن وسلامة   المجتمع  !!
*

----------


## musab aljak

*هجمات مرتدة ... عمر عطية ... حيادية الاذاعة الرياضية لايختلف عليها اثنان

*تفجرت  الاحداث عاصفة في الشارع الرياضي امس الاول عقب تصريحات الامين   البرير  رئيس الهلال والتي فتح فيها النيران عبر برنامج ملفات ساخنة  الذي   يقدمه  الاستاذ يوسف السماني رئيس مجلس ادارة الاذاعة الرياضية حيث كان هجوم    البرير عنيفا افرغ خلاله الهواء الساخن.

*مست  حروف البرير  صلاح ادريس رئيس نادي الهلال الاسبق والزميل مزمل  ابوالقاسم  وبعض اداريي  المريخ ولاعبيه وغابت الحكمة والهدوء  ،وكان  الانفعال  والتسرع طابع حديث  الرجل لدرجة انه اتهم بعض الصحفيين الهلالاب  بانهم  طابور خامس .


*اذا  كان البعض قد  شجب وادان تصريحات البرير تجاه نادي المريخ واعلامه  وقادته  ولكن ليس من  حقهم ان يحملوا المسوؤلية للاستاذ يوسف السماني لانه لم  يبدر  منه مايسئ  الي نادي المريخ والي جماهيره العريضة والتي هي محل احترام   وتقدير للرجل  وهو يتعامل بحياد تام حتي ان الكثيرين لايعرفون ميوله   الرياضية.


*برنامج  ملفات ساخنة بالاذاعة الرياضية  يسعي لكشف الحقائق وايراد المعلومات   الخافية كاملة للمستمعين ولايتم  مقاطعة الضيف الا اذا انحرف عن المسار حتي   يتلافي المهاترات والاساءات   وكثيرا جدا تحدث في هذا البرنامج جمال  الوالي  رئيس المريخ ودكتور معتصم  جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام وتمكنا من  ايصال  رسالتهما بكل شفافية وحرية.


*من   خلال متابعتي لحلقة امس الاول لاحظت ان مقدم البرنامج الا وهو الاستاذ    السماني حاول كثيرا مقاطعة البرير ولكنه كان يحتج علي المقاطعة ويطلب    اعطاءه الفرصة كاملة لايصال مايريد واحيانا كان يتهرب من اسئلة مقدم    البرنامج وينحرف عن المسارفكان من الصعوبة بمكان ان تتم السيطرة عليه فحدث    ماحدث.


*قد يكون الاستاذ يوسف  السماني اكثر الناس  حزنا علي رشاش كلمات البرير الذي  اصاب البعض وقد تأسف  لذلك علي الهواء  مباشرة ووعد باتاحة الفرصة كاملة لكل  من يود ان يتحدث  ويدافع عن نفسه متي  ماأراد ذلك .


*ظلت  البعض يجعل من الاذاعة الرياضية  كبش فداء لما يحدث من تفلتات وصراعات  في  الشارع الرياضي رغم انه تسعي  للاصلاح ورأب الصدع واحيانا تتهم انها   هلالابيه ويصفها البعض بانها حمراء  اللون والانتماء رغم انها قومية في   نهجها وتوجهها وتنادي بان يسود لون  الوطن كل الالوان.


*من  حق نادي المريخ ان يصدر  البيانات مايشاء ومن حقة ان يدافع عن حقوقه   ومكتسباته كما يحلو له وليس من  حقه  ان يزج بالاذاعة الرياضية في خلافاته   مع الهلال لانها بريئة منها  براءة الذئب من دم سيدنا يوسف .

*لانريد  ان نتحدث عن جهود  الاذاعة في مساندة الاندية التي تلعب باسم الوطن  من  خلال نفراتها التي  تقيمها لحشد الجمهور وتوحيد الصفوف ولا نود ان نتطرق   لحرصها الكبير علي  مساندة المنتخبات الوطنية التي تقاتل في ساحات التنافس   الافريقي والكل  يعلم جهودها في هذا المجال.

*ستظل  الاذاعة الرياضية منبرا  حرا لادارة الحوارات الرياضية القوية بكل  صراحة  وشفافية دون انتماء لناد  بعينه ودون اساءات اوتجريح لان هناك العديد  من  القضايا الرياضية التي  تحتاج الي معالجتها بفطنة وحكنة مساهمة في تقدم   وتطور الرياضة بسوادننا  الجبيب .


اخر هجمة

*نحن في الوسط الرياضي لابنخاصم لابنعادي ساسات شعارتنا التصالح  والتسامح والتراضي .

وبكره الشوق بيجمعنا
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تداعيات 
ايهاب صالح 
* مارس الاخ خالد عز الدين بالامس كافة صنوف الوصاية على اعلام المريخ بعد ان خصص فقرة كاملة جاءت بطريقة ( ما تلعبوا في الطين ) ( ما تفتحوا التلفزيون ) ( ما اشوفكم برة ) .. نهى خالد كما اراد النهي في خياله وأمر كما لم يأمر عليه ظالم واستخدم صيغة الجمع وهو يتحدث باسم كل الاهلة ان لم يكن اعلامهم ويردد ( نحن نقدم لكم ) .. بداية دعوة خالد عز الدين اتخذت اسلوب التشبيه في الفعل بان السيد جمال الوالي ( لو ) فعل ما فعله البرير لمارس خالد ورفاقه ذات الامر الذي يريد ان يدعو لايقافه .. وفي هذه الحالة يأتي الضمير مستتر .. وبداية نرفض التمثيل والتشبيه بين الرجلين حيث لم تكن هناك أي استساغة عقلياً لهذا التمثيل .. فجمال الوالي اخلاقاً تمشي على الارض لم يعتد باللفظ او اليد او حتى الايحاء حتى على من اساءوا له من الاعداء فما بال الضيوف .. والوالي الذي استضاف مصر والجزائر وجمهوريهما بكل اريحية ما كان ليفعل الفعلة التي تابعت وتابع الجميع .. !

* خالد قدم دعوة بعبارة تعالوا ندين السلوك المشين بدون عصبية مريخ هلال وهذا عين ما فعله غالبية اعلام المريخ وقلة من اعلام الهلال المتميز .. لم يكن هناك تعصب فالسلوك كان اكبر من تخصيصه للنيل من نادي او كيان .. وسعادة صاحب السلوك لم يدع الفرصة بعده لمتابعة التفكير في مردوده فجاء للاذاعة الرياضية ووزع الاتهامات والسخرية والتهديدات يمنة ويسرة .. لدرجة ان الاذاعة الرياضية انتقدت هذا التصرف وجاءت تبحث عن اعادة المياه الى مجاريها سراعاً مع من طالتهم لكمات البرير الكلامية عبر الاذاعة ..!

* اعلام المريخ لا يحتاج الى توجيه .. ولا يحتاج الى وصاية .. ولا يحتاج الى نصح لانه اعلام صفوة متميز يعرف كيف يشجب السلوك الرياضي بدون ان يمس الكيانات الاخرى وبدون ان يكون الهدف النيل منها .. ولكن على الاخ خالد ان يوجه دفة توجيهاته نحو رئيس ناديه لانه هو الذي يمس الكيان باكبر ما يمكن النيل منه .. ولانه الرئيس والقائد فانه القدوة شئتم ام ابيتم .. وهذا السلوك حدث في استاد الهلال وفي مباراة الهلال ومن شخص تلتحق به صفة الهلال بموجب انتخابات يصر الرئيس السابق انها ليست ديموقراطية ولا شرعية اذن فلماذا يتخطى الاخ خالد كل هذه الحواجز ليقفذ لاعلام المريخ ويكيل له التوجيهات والارشادات ؟

* التدريج الذي تحدث عن الامين البرير في عمله في مجلس الهلال يجب ان يحذو خالد حذوه فيتدرج في توجيهاته ونصائحه بداية من داخل الكيان نهاية بمن هم خارج الموضوع وتهمهم مصلحة الوطن وعلاقة الاشقاء العرب والسمعة الرياضية للسودان واتحاده الرياضي لان الشر يعم في هذه الحالة .. طالما انه لا خير قد حدث ليخص !

* هل ادان الاخ خالد عز الدين التخريب والهجوم الذي تعرضت له صحيفة الزعيم التي كان يدير دفتها سابقاً قبل ان تعود لاصحاب اسمها ورمزها ؟ وهل ادان صاحب السلوك المشين عندما نفث سمومه تجاه السيد جمال الوالي .. طبعاً لم يطاوعني القلم ان اكتب انه ( لو ) كان الفعل عكسياً لفعل خالد ما ينهى عنه وبكل اريحية والشواهد تنبع من عبق التاريخ والارشيف لا يكذب ولا يتجمل !

* لماذا اراد خالد عز الدين ان يثبت ان الفعلة الاكثر شناعة في رياضتنا هي ( البصمة ) التي اعتبرها وصمة عار .. وعلى ذكر وصمة العار نحن نعترف فقط بوصمة العار الوحيدة التي امتعض منها واستاء منها السيد الطيب عبد الله له الرحمة والمغفرة .. وذاك ( العار) لا يحتاج الى تذكير لان احاديث البابا دائماً تلتصق بالالباب وتبقى في الذاكرة طويلة المدى .. وعلى مكانة الشخصية تثبت مكانة اقوالها وافعالها .. والعكس !

* يا خالد .. لا تخف .. السلوك ادان نفسه .. ويكفينا اصوات الحق التي برقت مؤخراً في عدد من اعمدة الاعلام الازرق بعد ان اختارت بعضها الانزواء وادعاء البراءة خاصة مع وجود جثة ماثلة للأعين وليس مجرد قميص عليه دم كذب .. وان كانت دعوتك صادقة ومن القلب فستترجم ( بدون حجاب ).. وسنجدها مقيمة في ما تكتبه .. وتأكد اننا نهتم اكثر بالمريخ .. وعموماً بالرياضة السودانية التي نتشارك في حلوها ومرها وسلوكياتها فيما يتعلق بمنافسات قارية .. وكنا نتمنى لو نكتفي بشجبكم وادانتكم ومعالجتكم للسلوكيات الداخلية لديكم والتي تمس السودان ككل ولا ذنب لنا فيها الا باقحامكم المتكرر ونحن لا لنا في العير ولا في النفير !



تداعيات سريعة



*نتمنى ان يهتم الجميع الان بمبارة منتخبنا الوطني امام غانا والتي تبقت لها ساعات زمنية تحتاج الى تنظيف الاجواء من حولنا والتركيز في كيفية ايقاف محترفي غانا ونجومها السوداء .. خاصة وان لديهم ثأر ورغبة كبيرة في اقصاء السودان بالفوز عليه وابعاده من صدارة المجموعة التي يطمح اليها صقور الجديان .

* اسامواه جيان غاضب لاننا تسببنا في طرده امام جمهور بلاده وخرجنا بتعادل ثمين .. وايسيان غائب بسبب الاصابة .. والغانيين غاضبين من منتخبنا الاولمبي الذي ازاح منتخبهم عنوة واقتداراً .. ونحن اكتفينا باعداد المنتخب الذي يراهن عليه جهازه الفني بقيادة مازدا والذي تؤكد نتائجه حتى الان سلامة نظرته طبعاً مع الوضع في الاعتبار الامكانيات المتاحة لمنتخب يعرف الجميع ان الصرف عليه يكون بطريقة التسليف من اسامة عطا المنان او كما ذكر محمد سيد احمد من قبل !

* بالمناسبة محمد سيد احمد اطلق تصريحات تجعل من عدة بيانات رسمية ومرافعات مدموغة بالقانونية عبارة عن ( كلام في كلام ) .. !

* وانت مافي يا ( مريخ ) أي حاجة بتبقى ( مافي )

* انا شخصياً اتفق مع السيد الامين البرير في ضرورة منع أي يد من العبث مع أي حكم يدخل الى البلاد واتمنى ان يكون هناك تطبيق وافي وشامل من الاتحاد السوداني لهذا الطلب الذي توفق فيه البرير حتى وان كان غير قاصداً
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ستيفن وورغو
					





يازول انت وين؟؟؟؟
مختفي ومدسي كده وين ؟؟؟
حمدلله على السلامة
وتسلم على الابداعات دي يارائع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

صــــيــــــــحــــــــة.... موسي مصطفى ... اطلاق جبرة قرار غير مدروس !!



· يحتاج المريخ الى المدرب العام فاروق جبرة اكثر من حاجة الجزيرة اليه.. مرات عديدة يقع المدير الفني البدري في اخطاء قاتلة تكلف المريخ الكثير.


· اتمنى ان يوفق البدري في اكمال مشواره مع المريخ بدون ازمات بالاخص بعد اطلاق سراح المدرب جبرة للافيال وان لا يمارس البدري الدلال على المريخ بعد مغادرة جبرة وربنا يستر على المريخ.



لااظن ان المريخ كان سيضن على جزيرة الفيل وهي في امس الحاجه لجهود جبره لاعادة الاتزان للفرقة وقد قدمت من قبل السبت قبل الاحد للمريخ ووافقت على اطلاق سراح جبره والمريخ كان محتاج له وايضا جزيرة الفيل
ربنا يوفقه ويجعل الخلاص الجزراوي على يديه
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكوووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*كبد الحقيقة ..مزمل ابو القاسم ..لكمة واحده اصابت كثيرين

الانكار  لا يجدي فى مواجهة الوقائع الثابتة والادلة الدامغة   ومحاولة الهروب من  الحقيقة ترتد على صاحبها فى العادة لان الشمس  لا تختفي   بغربال 
نحن لا نسعى اذن لتاكيد واقعة ثابتة ولا مجال لنفيها بل سنحاول جرد خسائرها 
فى هذه المساحة سنحاول رصد هوية المتاثرين بالواقعة التي ملأت الدنيا وشغلت الناس 
اصابت    اولا صاحبها قبل الاخرين وجعلت امر بقائه فى منصبه مشكوكاً فيه واثرت  على   صورته امام الجماهير وشككت فى اهليته لقيادة احد اندية السودان 
لا احد يدري كيف ستأتي العقوبات لان من وضعوا لائحة البطولة لم يحتاطوا لإحتمال اعتداء رئيس ناد على الحكم او كما قال شداد 
واصابت    لكمة البرير مجلس الهلال الذي انساق وراء رغبة رئيسه وانكر الواقعة  ببيان   رسمي ابتدره بآية قرآنية كريمة تدعوا الى التبين والتثبت من  الانباء ((  يا  أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا))ـ 
لم    يكلف مجلس الهلال نفسه عناء التبين وتسرع فى نفى الواقعة استنادا الى   حديث  رئيسه وحده فادخل نفسه فى ورطة الدفاع عن الباطل وصار شريكا فى   المسئولية  بمحاولة التستر على واقعة ثابتة 
واصابت   لكمة  البرير معنويات الملايين من جماهير الهلال فى مقتل وكان وقع  الحادثه  على  هؤلاء اقسى واشد ايلاما من وقع الخسارة امام الترجي 
خسارة    الهلال امام التونسي لم تكن مفاجئة حتي لاشد انصار النادي تعصبا ولكن لا    احد من هؤلاء تخيل فى اسوا كوابيسه ان يقدم رئيس ناديه على حماقة  الاعتداء   على الحكم فى نصف نهائي دوري الابطال 
و  طال اثر   لكمه البرير  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لانه فشل فى توفير  الحماية   للحكام  وعجز عن فرض الامن داخل الاستاد وتلك اوجب واجباته بحسب  لائحة   البطوله وبالتالى صار مهددا ان تطاله عقوبات الكاف 
علاوة    على ذلك  تحدث كثيرون بلغة النقد اللاذع عن سلبية الاتحاد السوداني فى    التعامل مع الواقعة واتهموه بتعمد تجاهلها  ومحاولة التستر عليها وذكر    بعضهم ان قادة الاتحاد سعوا الى اقناع المراقب والحكام بعدم ايرادها فى    تقريرهم المرفوع للكاف واخفقوا 
كما طال اثر اللكمه    افراد الشرطة المكلفين بحماية الحكم حيث كتب كثيرون عن تشاهلهم  وفشلهم   فى  مهمتهم علاوة على تشاهلهم مع الجاني بعد وقوع الاعتداء 
واصابت    لكمة البرير بصوره غير مباشرة الاذاعة الرياضية  وافسدت علاقتها مع   جماهير  نادي المريخ وحرمتها من بث مبارياته وكل الاحداث المتعلقة به 
واصابت    الاستاذ يوسف السماني الذي استضاف البرير وفتح له مجال واسعا لتكرار    الاعتداء اللفظي على الآخرين فنال سخطا واسعا من القاعدة الحمراء والاعلام    المريخي الذي هاجمة بقسوة 
كما ضربت لكمه البرير    بصورة غير مباشرة المنتخب الوطني الذي تراجع الاهتمام به وانزوت اخباره  بعد   ان طغت انباء الواقعه المؤسفه على الرغم من ان صقور الجديان مواجهون    بمباراة حساسه ستحدد مصير المنتخب الوطني فى التصفيات الافريقية 
وضربت    اللكمه الخطيره مصداقيه بعض الصحف ووسائل الاعلام الاخري فى مقتل لانها    تعمددت دفن الحادثه  والاسوأ من ذلك  انها حاولت التشكيك فيها وتعمدت  اثارة   البلبله حولها سعيا الى نفيها 
 غطت تلك الواقعه على نبأ اقاله ميشو وتعيين الفاتح النقر مدربا للهلال 
وطغت على نتيجه مباراة الترجي والهلال 
كما اضعفت الاهتمام بمتابعه اخبار اعتصام بعض شباب الهلال داخل النادي 
وقضت على الضجه التي اثيرت حول قانونيه انتقال اديكو للمريخ 
وغطت على قرار ابعاد هيثم مصطفى وعمر بخيت من المنتخب 
وجعلت خبر تبرع الوزر لللمتنخب بمبلغ مليار جنيه يمر مرور الكرام 
ويبقى السوال قائما حول كيفيه معالجه اثار هذه اللكمه التاريخيه
اولا    نقول ان رئيس نادي الهلال مطالب بالاعتراف بالواقعة والاعتذار عنها    والتعهد بعدم تكرارها  من باب الرجوع الى الحق فضيلة مع علمنا التام ان تلك    الخطوة ستلحق ضررا كبيرا بصورته المتضررة اصلا 
وغني    عن القول ان استمرار الامين البرير فى رئاسة النادي  بعدما حدث غير  وارده  ،  إذ لابد له ان يدفع فاتورة تصرفه بالاستقالة او الاقالة 
رئيس    الهلال مطالب بالكف عن محاولة ادارة دفه القضية الى وجهة غير حقيقية    بتصويرها  فى هيئة صراع بين العملاقين إذ لا يد للمريخ فيما حدث ولا دخل له    به ابدا 
وقد سعدنا حقيقة بما ورد فى تصريحات الاخ قريش سكرتير نادي المريخ وحديثه عن احترام  قيادة المريخ للهلال وحرصها على علاقتها به 
ومن الايجابيات القليله للقضية انها ستجعل اى شخص يفكر الف مرة قبل ان يمد يده للاعتداء على اي حكم 
وبهذا المنظور فان حكام السودان اصبحوا المستفيد الاول  من اللكمه الخطافية 
البونيه وقعت ليكم فى جرح يا عزيزي صلاح احمد محمد صالح 

اخر الحقائق 

ظل    الارباب صلاح ادريس يكتب منذ فترة عن عدم اهليه البرير برئاسه الهلال   وكتب  عشرات المقالات عن عنفه مع خصومه بل ذكر ان الهلال لن يفوز ببطول فى   ظل  رئاسة البرير له 
اعتقد كثيرون ان الالرباب يستهدف البرير لمجرد انه فاز عليه فى الانتخابات الهلالية الاخيرة 
واتت اللكمة البربرية لتؤكد ان ما ذكره الارباب كان صحيحا 
واكدت ان الحبيب تخميس كان ابعد اهل الهلال نظرا عندما قاوم رئاسة البرير للنادي بكل شراسة 
ومن    هذا الباب يمكن اعتبار الارباب  من زمرة المستفيدين  من الواقعة لانها    اثبتت حسن قراءتة للواقع الهلالي ومعرفته الدقيقة برئيس نادي الهلال 
ضرب الامين البرير الحكم الجزائري تلك حقيقه لا يمكن انكارها ولا تجدي معها محاولات الطبطبة واللملمة 
ولهجة البرير العالية وسعيه لانكار الامر وتصويره على انه مجرد مؤامرهمن الاعلام المريخى ضده لن تجدي بكل تاكدي 
استضافت قناة قون الحكم الدولى السابق الطاهر محمد عثمان فاكد ان البرير اعتدي على الحكم 
والطاهر ليس اعلاميا مريخيا وانتماؤه معلوم للجميع 
وكتب    الزميل خالد عزالدين مطالبا البرير بالاستقاله ومواحهة الحقيقة  والاعتراف   بفعلته والاعتذار عنها بدلا من محاوله دفنها بالانكار غير  المبرر 
وخالد لا ينتمي للاعلام المريخي 
وكتب الزميل يس على يس  بمسئولية وادان سلوك البرير مع الحكم وانتماء يس للهلال معلوم للكافة 
وهو (اي صاحب زفة الوان ) اطول كتاب الهلال لسانا على المريخ 
زعم البرير ان توزيع الصدى لا يزيد عن 4 الف نسخه فى اليوم 
وقد فضلنا الرد عليه بالارقام والمستندات 
و زعم ان مزمل ابو القاسم اسوأ صحفى فى التاريخ 
و رأيه متروك للقراء ونعتقد ان الكيفية التي يزن بها البرير الامور قد وضحت للجميع بين شوطي مباراة الهلال والترجي 
سبق    للاخ الامين البرير ان عرض علي مشاركته فى صحيفة (القمة) التي كان  يملكها   بنسبة 50 % من الاسهم مقابل كتابة عمود يومي من الامارات 
لماذا يعرض البرير خمسين فى المائة من اسهم صحيفة يمتلكها لصحافي فاشل ؟
وقتها رفضت العرض وشكرته عليه 
نتمنى ان يتصاعد الاهتمام بمباراة المنتخب الوطني المصيرية مع المنتخب الغاني  
تبقت ساعات لاهم واخطر مباراة لصقور الجديان فى تصفيات الامم واللكمه التاريخية مثار اهتمام الجميع 
نطالب كل الوان الطيف الرياضي الالتفاف حول شعار الوطن وتوفير اقصى درجات المؤازره له فى مواجهة النجوم السوداء 
يحمد للوزير الشاب سوار ان بادر بدعم المنتخب بمليار 
ودعمه السخي يقص ألسنه كل من تطاولوا  وزعموا ان الدولة لا تدعم المنتخبات الوطنية
لسنا ميالين للتصعيد لكننا ملزمون بالدفاع عن مصداقيتنا بكل قوة 
محاسبه من سعى الى تضليل السلطات بافادة مختلفة واجبه 
اخر خبر : اخر واشهر واخطر افلام السينما الزرقاء :(دوبلير البرير )ـ


منقول من صفحة المريخ السوداني

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*قارورة و عمر مرهقان و هما في تشكيلة الهليل 
قبل سبعة ايام في مباراة في ابطال افريقيا سبحان الله 
عجائب الدنيا  مازدا و سور الصين و الهليل الاول افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*و الله و الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــه مجهودكم مقدر
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*




مازدا:  نحن في المنتخب نكن تقديرا خاصا لكابتن المنتخب هيثم مصطفي .. والثنائي  هيثم وعمر قد اعتذرا عن خوض مواجهة الكنغو الماضية للاجهاد، وابعادهما جاء  لعدم جاهزيتهما البدنية والنفسية وهما ما زالا ضمن كلية المنتخب الوطني .




مازدا  قوم لف خلي الطبطه البتعمل فيها دي 

*

----------


## عثمان عبدالله

*مشكور ياملك ع المجهود الجبار لمدنا بالاخبار

لك التحية
                        	*

----------

